# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  Réactions enquete ondes et santé - CPC HW N°13

## Doc TB

Histoire de ne pas polluer le topic du HW 13 en général, je crée donc ce dossier pour répondre directement aux différents points TECHNIQUES soulevés. Et techniques uniquement. La paranoïa et la croyance n'a rien à faire ici. 

Le sieur Filterman (http://filterman.fi.funpic.org), faisant partie du CRIIREM, ayant choisi de commenter l'intégralité du dossier, quelques précisions s'imposent sur son raisonnement et ses affirmations. Dans tous les cas, afin de bien comprendre de quoi il s'agit, je vous invite à lire attentivement le reste de son site (ainsi que notre enquête ondes) afin de vous faire une opinion par vous même.

---------- Post added at 16h56 ---------- Previous post was at 16h13 ----------

En réaction à http://filterman.fi.funpic.org/gsm-246.htm

*1/ Concernant les rayonnements non-ionisants.* 

Nous affirmons "_Il est physiquement impossible qu'elles provoquent des lésions des brins d'ADN._". C'est pourtant bien le cas, admis par l'écrasante majorité du corps scientifique, à peu près le même pourcentage de ceux qui sont convaincu que la terre est ronde. Sans ionisation, pas d’altération de la structure de la matière.  Marc Filterman balaye toutefois ces évidences physiques d'un trait de plus en citant le cas de Henri Lai. Ce scientifique est en effet l'un des seuls à avoir "observé" des cassures d'ADN dans une étude publiée en 1994. Pour la petite histoire, Henri Lai est convaincu depuis bien longtemps que les ondes ont un impact nocif sur l'organisme, qu'il cherche absolument à mettre en évidence.

Sachant pertinemment qu'un rayonnement non-ionisant ne peut provoquer des ruptures d'ADN, il adopte une autre approche : et si les dommages étaient provoqués de manière indirecte, via des radicaux libres ? Une théorie qui n'était alors étayée par rien du tout, mais scientifiquement plus "acceptable" que de dire que les rayonnements non-ionisants altéraient directement la matière. Henri Lai utilisa donc un test nouveau à l’époque, le test dit « COMET » et constata une augmentation de l’altération des brins d’ADN, de l’ordre de 20 à 30%. Inutile de dire que si ces résultats avaient pu être confirmé, Henri Lai était bon pour le prix Nobel et les téléphones portables n’auraient jamais existés sous la forme qu’on les connait (nous sommes en 1994). Motorola, principal acteur économique de la téléphonie balbutiante de l’époque, finance alors deux enquêtes de réplications (lire notre enquête sur les bases de la démarche scientifique pour en savoir plus). La première conclut qu’aucune modification des cassures d’ADN n’est observée. La seconde, par contre, obtient des résultats similaires à ceux d’Henri Lai. Motorola fait alors pression sur cette dernière équipe pour que ses résultats soient accompagnés de mises en garde sur la fiabilité. Motorola est en effet persuadé que les cassures observées proviennent d’un biais méthodologie induit par le fameux test « COMET » en lui-même.

Nous sommes toujours au milieu des années 90. Des centaines d’autres équipes de scientifiques prennent alors le relai, en utilisant d’autres méthodes que le test COMET, ou en utilisant une méthodologie plus fiable, le tout sans être financé par Motorola. Résultat unanime : personne ne retrouve les mêmes résultats qu’Henri Lai.  Pour la communauté scientifique, le problème « surnaturel » soulevé par Henri Lai, du moins à la loupe de la physique actuelle, est clos. 

On peut appliquer exactement le même raisonnement à l’étude REFLEX citée par Marc Filterman. Nous en parlons d’ailleurs en détail page 77 : financée sur fond public, preuve que les sources privées de financement ne sont en rien la cause des biais dont peu souffrir une étude, celle-ci n’a jamais pu être répliquée par d’autres équipes de scientifiques. 

Si nous pouvons affirmer que les rayonnements non-ionisants n’altèrent pas l’ADN, c’est parce que la physique est formelle et la science expérimentale est formelle : des milliers d’études le démontrent et les quelques-uns qui montrent l’inverse n’ont jamais pu être répliquées, démontrant par la même qu’elles souffraient de biais méthodologiques. CQFD. 


*2/ Concernant les rayons ionisants*

Marc Filterman s’interroge : « _Pourquoi Hardware Canard PC n'explique pas qu'il faut éviter toute exposition inutile aux rayons X._ ».  Nous disons dans notre enquête « l’ionisation induite par ces rayonnements est capable d’endommager les chaînes d’ADN intracellulaires, et donc de provoquer des cancers. ». Il est donc évident que nous vous conseillons d’éviter de visiter le cœur de la centrale de Fukushima dans l’immédiat. Concernant les radios médicales, la dose reçue est bien évidemment bien inférieure, mais nous vous déconseillons aussi de vous faire faire 10 radios par jour. Évidemment. Il s’agit là d’une technique de base de désinformation : mêlez, sur le même ton, des informations à la véracité évidente et d’autres beaucoup plus controversées, et celles-ci paraitront nettement plus crédibles. Le retour sur les ondes radioélectriques non-ionisantes dans le même paragraphe permet bien sûr de faire un amalgame supplémentaire entre ondes ionisantes et ondes non-ionisantes.

----------


## Monsieur Odd

© Protected by Copyright - Reproduction interdite.

Il est scientifiquement prouvé que mettre sa tête dans un micro-onde en marche cause la mort irréversible, en 1874 le professeur Moreau a réalisé une étude sur des rats pour le compte de la DGSE, 100% des rats passés au micro-onde n'ont pas survécu après avoir attrapé 17 cancers chacuns et perdu leur oeil opposé au sens de rotation du plateau du four.
Aucun ADN n'a été retrouvé.
Le professeur Moreau a disparu en 1938, on soupçonne le FBI d'avoir collaboré avec les publicitaires pour réduire au silence le malheureux.

Voilà une vidéo, regardez la vite avant que la mafia des imprimantes à obsolescence programmée ne la désactive des internets :

"Les ravages des ondes sur les spermatozoïdes  : Que sont-ils devenus" Durée 7:06




Prend ça dans tes dents, page 14, paragraphe 3, alinéa 7 de la revue Hardware Canard PC N°13 du mois de juillet/août 2012 

© Protected by Copyright - Reproduction interdite.

_Merci d'imaginer ce post dans un tableau html avec un fond saumon._

----------


## keulz

:Bave: 
Je vais aimer tout ça, de la lecture pour les longs mois à venir !  ::lol:: 

---------- Post added at 18h38 ---------- Previous post was at 18h23 ----------

Je doute qu'il y ait beaucoup de dialogue possible, en fait. Car, à l'instar des idiophiles qui disent que des comparaison à l'aveugle ne sont pas fiable, ce cher Marc balaye les expériences de réplication d'un revers de la main :



> Note : il faut savoir que bien souvent lorsque les expériences sont répliquées sous le contrôle des télécoms, les protocoles sont modifiés ou la forme des signaux utilisés, ou le taux d'amplitude au niveau de la modulation. Un Scientifique en biologie n'étant pas un expert en signaux électromagnétiques, il ne peut y voir que du feu, c'est à dire rien du tout, surtout si le signal de modulation a été modifié mais pas sa fréquence, qu'il faut distinguer de la fréquence d'émission. En radio et même en mesure, il y a mille et une façon de truquer les résultats. Il est intéressant de constater que les experts officiels ne critiquent jamais les expériences où on ne trouve aucun effet. Visiblement là aussi l'expertise n'est pas la même.


Au delà de se croire plus "expert" que tout le monde dans tous les sujets mis en oeuvre (physique, biologie, neurologie...), il se permet aussi d'insulter les chercheurs des équipes indépendantes qui tentent de reproduire les essais mis en cause.

Joli

sources

----------


## Zythum

w00t ! En fouillant un peu, on trouve des perles magnifiques :

http://filterman.fi.funpic.org/gsm-4...criminelle.htm

En particulier les techniques criminelles des opérateurs de téléphonie mobile qui pratiquent le "Reroutage du trafic à destination des sites Internet sur les effets des GSM sur la santé, vers des sites pornos."

 :^_^:

----------


## Crealkiller

Han, c'est pour ça que je me retrouve avec un historique plein de site de prôn, alors que je n'y vais jamais, saleté de reroutage abusifs des opérateurs!

----------


## PrinceGITS

Bon, je ne pars pas en vacances cette année mais je sens que ça va être très amusant !  ::wub:: 

En tout cas, lire le site du monsieur est assez difficile. Entre la mise en page datée (qui irait très bien dans un futur numéro de Canard IBM PC et compatibles) et le noyage de poissons au milieu de tonnes d'informations qui n'ont aucun rapport entre elles, j'ai du mal à suivre un fil conducteur...

----------


## Crealkiller

Oui, il est énorme, il part d'une phrase d'un canard pc hardware, pour justifier le paragraphe de 50 ligne sur le fait qu'il a fait une étude qui contre carre celle d'autres scientifiques, et il reparle juste de cpc tout a la fin, pour bien justifier quand même qu'il y avait un rapport  :^_^: ' Et toutes les conneries sur la téléphonie mobile me trou le ***

----------


## Tomaka17

J'adore quand il dit "aucune image n'a été diffusée sur les chaîne de télé française, preuve que la presse dite libre, ne l'est pas"
Alors que deux paragraphes plus bas il y a une vidéo extraite de l'émission infrarouge qui va dans son sens

Sinon j'arrive pas à comprendre ce mec
La règle numéro 1 quand tu veux paraître crédible c'est de fournir des informations précises et cohérentes, citer des références ou mettre des liens externes vers des sites qui confirmeront ce que tu dis
C'est pas parce qu'il y a plusieurs sites qui disent la même chose que c'est vrai, mais au moins ça paraîtra plus crédible
Là je vois même pas comment il pourrait convaincre qui que ce soit ; à mon avis même les "anti-ondes" doivent être assez distants avec lui vu que ça les décrédibilise plus qu'autre chose

----------


## quikkk

Le retour des 0,6 volts à Paris :
http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp...2e300fcb831.a1

----------


## stanwillchamax

Quels que soient vos arguments, ou les résultats sans concession des expériences scientifiques, le propre de la paranoïa c'est la conviction inébranlable du sujet, on en a là une magnifique démonstration.

----------


## Gunthar Olafson



----------


## Monsieur Odd

Ça explique Beaubourg en fait.

----------


## Bah

:Bave: 


"Les sites de marc Filterman sur Multimania/Lycos faisant l'objet de sabotage par des officines, plusieurs autres sites ont été rouverts chez plusieurs hébergeurs différents. Les moteurs de recherche Bing.com, Yahoo.fr, Altavista signalent que les sites hébergés sur Lycos et multimania sont dangereux car ils ont des virus, ils sont surtout dangereux pour les opérateurs, d'où ces sabotage à répétition. Les sites barrés ne peuvent donc plus être mis à jour. "

Tru w4rrior, il est dans le collimateur d'Altavista à cause des officines !

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Si tu restes à côté d'une borne wifi toute ta vie, à la fin tu meurs !

----------


## keulz

> Si tu restes à côté d'une borne wifi toute ta vie, à la fin tu meurs !


 ::mellow:: 
Je jette la mienne sur le champs ! Enfin dans la rue.

----------


## Yuccaman

Ce complot de l'industrie pour faire taire cet homme, incroyable. Ceux qui parlent vrai ne doivent plus être passés sous silence. Heureusement que le réseau "scandale français" est là.

----------


## quikkk

Apparemment une appli pour connaitre le taux d'exposition aux ondes vient de sortir : 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...?id=com.tawkon




> > CREER DES HABITUDES SAINES: Comme vous évitez la pollution de l'air, les conservateurs dans vos aliments ou d’autres risques environnementaux, faites-en sorte que votre téléphone ne soit pas une source d'exposition continue aux émissions d'ondes électromagnétiques.
> 
> -> ETRE ATTENTIF: tawkon vous prévient subtilement quand votre exposition aux ondes augmente lors d'un appel, avec des instructions simples pour réduire le niveau d’exposition et vous permettre de continuer à discuter. Vous saurez en temps réel si vos actions auront été efficaces.
> 
> -> LES PROTEGER: Surveiller l'exposition aux ondes électromagnétiques de votre famille en plus de la votre. Regardez leur usage pour voir leur volume de communications et vérifiez qu'ils répondent aux alertes de tawkon.
> Et comment ça marche ?
> 
> Les téléphones portables permettent de téléphoner de n’importe où grâce à un réseau de stations
> de base fixes (connues sous le nom d’antennes relais). L’information est transmise du téléphone mobile à la station de base et vice versa grâce à des émissions radio. Le champ électromagnétique produit par l’émission de la station de base est le plus fort lorsque le téléphone mobile est proche des antennes relais et décroit rapidement quand le téléphone s’en éloigne.
> ...

----------


## Bah

> Ce complot de l'industrie pour faire taire cet homme, incroyable. Ceux qui parlent vrai ne doivent plus être passés sous silence. Heureusement que le réseau "scandale français" est là.


J'ai pas le courage de lire, mais parlent-ils du scandale qu'est la mise en page de leur site ?

----------


## Super Menteur

> J'ai pas le courage de lire, mais parlent-ils du scandale qu'est la mise en page de leur site ?


C'est un sabotage orchestré par le lobby des industriels qui ont fait pression sur lycos et multimania, faut suivre un peu voyons.

----------


## Drayke

J'espère qu'il va mettre ses menaces à exécution et commenter l'intégralité de l'article du CPC Hardware  :Bave:

----------


## quikkk

J'espère qu'il va venir sur le forum... non ptete pas en fait...

----------


## Yuccaman

> J'ai pas le courage de lire, mais parlent-ils du scandale qu'est la mise en page de leur site ?


Je ne sais pas. J'ai perdu la vue après la page d'accueil.

----------


## Bah

> J'espère qu'il va venir sur le forum... non ptete pas en fait...


Il se pourrait qu'il ait reçu un mail d'un certain gorge.profonde@officine.com qui l'aurait mis sur la piste de ce topic. Il se pourrait... mais ce n'est peut-être qu'une rumeur...

----------


## Drayke

> Il se pourrait qu'il ait reçu un mail d'un certain gorge.profonde@officine.com qui l'aurait mis sur la piste de ce topic. Il se pourrait... mais ce n'est peut-être qu'une rumeur...


Oh, tu dis ça pour nous faire plaisir ?

----------


## Bah

Je....

biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip

----------


## Tomaka17

> Ce complot de l'industrie pour faire taire cet homme, incroyable. Ceux qui parlent vrai ne doivent plus être passés sous silence. Heureusement que le réseau "scandale français" est là.


Celui-là est pas mal aussi 
On y apprend que l'état français a créé les radars automatiques pour augmenter le nombre de retraits de permis, et donc de suicide, dans le but de faire baisser le taux de chômage  :^_^:  (et éliminer ceux qui pourraient gêner les grands groupes par leur témoignage compromettant, mais ça j'ai pas compris)

----------


## Drayke

> Je....
> 
> biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip


Du brouillage d'ondes  ::o:   COMPLOT !!

----------


## ryohji

> Celui-là est pas mal aussi 
> On y apprend que l'état français a créé les radars automatiques pour augmenter le nombre de retraits de permis, et donc de suicide, dans le but de faire baisser le taux de chômage  (et éliminer ceux qui pourraient gêner les grands groupes par leur témoignage compromettant, mais ça j'ai pas compris)


Link or it didn't happend.

----------


## Nacodaco

> Link or it didn't happend.


 :tired:  Voir la quote de la quote tout simplement  ::P: 

Sinon c'est vrai qu'il y a du lourd, rien que la liste finale... omg.



```
     - Augmentation du nombre des radars 
     - Augmentation du chiffre d'affaire du lobby des radars 
     - Augmentation du nombre des pertes de points 
     - Augmentation des achats et échanges de points 
     - Augmentation du nombre des suppressions de permis 
     - Augmentation du nombre de personnes qui roulent sans permis 
     - Augmentation des fausses plaques d'immatriculation ou échanges 
     - Augmentation de la charge des tribunaux pour les bévues routières 
     - Augmentation du nombre des pertes d'emplois 
     - Augmentation du nombre de chômeurs 
     - Augmentation du nombre de divorces 
     - Augmentation du nombre de suicides 
     - Augmentation de la saturation des autos-écoles 
     - Augmentation des délais d'attente dans les autos-écoles 
     - Augmentation de la création de taxes pour compenser les pertes sur le pétrole 
     - Augmentation des ronds-points avec des commissions pour certains élus locaux. 
     - Baisse des limitations de vitesse 
     - Baisse du nombre des places de parking dans les villes, 
     - Baisse de la largeur des routes 
     - Baisse du nombre de clients traité dans une journée, 
     - Baisse de la croissance économique 
     - Baisse des départs en Week-End pour cause des pertes de permis, 
     - Baisse de la consommation du pétrole 
     - Baisse des recettes de l'état sur le pétrole 
     - Baisse des ventes de voiture et immatriculations 
     - Baisse du chiffre d'affaire des entreprises 
     - Baisse des bénéfices des entreprises 
     - Baisse aussi des pots de vin pour les élus et partis politiques, eh oui, 
     - Baisse ou perte financière pour les convois, obligés de détruire et refaire les ronds-points.
```

----------


## keulz

> Link or it didn't happend.


La page qu'il cite.

----------


## Frite

Bah, si tu as fait ce que je pense, je t'aime. Encore plus qu'avant. Je peux venir t'épouser, ou je vais passer pour un sale français qui vient se marier en blanc pour voler les allocs des bons suisses ?

----------


## Bah

> Bah, si tu as fait ce que je pense, je t'aime. Encore plus qu'avant. Je peux venir t'épouser, ou je vais passer pour un sale français qui vient se marier en blanc pour voler les allocs des bons suisses ?


Épouse-moi. Malheureusement, j'ai bien peur qu'Altavista ait empêché ledit mail de l'atteindre. Faudrait passer par un tunnel sécurisé je pense.

----------


## Frite

C'était d'ailleurs ma RDJ sur son site : Multimania, Lycos et Altavista existent encore.  ::O:

----------


## Drayke

Même si le mail trouve son chemin, il y a sûrement encore d'autres protections "maison" à passer.

----------


## deathdigger

Juste une petite chose sur les ondes émises par les antennes.

Mon frangin est dessinateur/projeteur spécialisé dans les antennes GSM et fait donc régulièrement la visite de sites où l'on trouve ces antennes.
Ben si le gentil opérateur ne veut pas couper son antenne pendant la visite (parce que dans ce cas, et si une autre antenne ne permet pas la couverture d'une zone dense, ce sont des milliers d'euros qui s'évaporent), il m'a indiqué que tu te tapes un mal de crâne pas possible dès que t'es à proximité (mais attention, là je vous parle de moins de 2 mètres). Après, pas encore vue d'effet négatif sur la santé, et il était déjà bassiste avant ce boulot  ::ninja::

----------


## keulz

> Juste une petite chose sur les ondes émises par les antennes.
> 
> Mon frangin est dessinateur/projeteur spécialisé dans les antennes GSM et fait donc régulièrement la visite de sites où l'on trouve ces antennes.
> Ben si le gentil opérateur ne veut pas couper son antenne pendant la visite (parce que dans ce cas, et si une autre antenne ne permet pas la couverture d'une zone dense, ce sont des milliers d'euros qui s'évaporent), il m'a indiqué que tu te tapes un mal de crâne pas possible dès que t'es à proximité (mais attention, là je vous parle de moins de 2 mètres). Après, pas encore vue d'effet négatif sur la santé, et il était déjà bassiste avant ce boulot


Et si on lui dit qu'ils ne coupent pas l'antenne alors qu'en fait si, il se chope aussi un mal de tête ?

----------


## Zepolak

> Et si on lui dit qu'ils ne coupent pas l'antenne alors qu'en fait si, il se chope aussi un mal de tête ?


Ce qui est parfois problèmatique avec les lecteurs de CPC c'est que parfois ils adoptent une stature de fans complets.

Ils débranchent complétement le cerveau & tout esprit critique surtout vis à vis de tout ce qui est exprimé par la Rédaction.

L'initiative du doc est pertinente, mais tous les trolls qui la suivent la décrédibilisent un peu.

----------


## quikkk

Je pense que Keulz faisait tout simplement référence au cas de je ne sais plus quelle institution qui se plaignait d'avoir des maux de tête alors que l'antenne n'était pas branchée.
Le cas s'étant produit une fois, je trouve sa question pertinente. Faire une généralité sur les intervenants de ce topic, moins. Ca serait comme débrancher son cerveau & tout esprit critique en fait.
Pour l'instant je n'ai vu qu'une personne troller ici, et c'est oit!  ::ninja::

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

C'est plutôt vrai, et j'avais trouvé classe que la réponse du Doc se base uniquement sur le fond, et pas sur la forme.

quikkk  :tired:

----------


## quikkk

Oui?
Ok j'avoue j'ai trollé là... Je m'en vais comme un Prince  ::P:

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Oui?
> Ok j'avoue j'ai trollé là... Je m'en vais comme un Prince


Non c'est surtout que tu as intercalé ta réponse entre le post de Zepolak et le mien, qui lui répondait directement. Du coup ça n'est plus direct, et c'est moins glop. Mais je te surveille  :tired:

----------


## Doc TB

> Juste une petite chose sur les ondes émises par les antennes.
> 
> Mon frangin est dessinateur/projeteur spécialisé dans les antennes GSM et fait donc régulièrement la visite de sites où l'on trouve ces antennes.
> Ben si le gentil opérateur ne veut pas couper son antenne pendant la visite (parce que dans ce cas, et si une autre antenne ne permet pas la couverture d'une zone dense, ce sont des milliers d'euros qui s'évaporent), il m'a indiqué que tu te tapes un mal de crâne pas possible dès que t'es à proximité (mais attention, là je vous parle de moins de 2 mètres). Après, pas encore vue d'effet négatif sur la santé, et il était déjà bassiste avant ce boulot


Ben après, personne n'est censé se trouver à moins de 2 mètres en face d'une antenne relai allumée, c'est sur que ça fait pas du bien.

Si tu met les 2 doigts dans la prise électrique ou elle est branchée, ça doit piquer aussi.  ::):

----------


## Scorbut

Exclusif !

L'auteur du sujet sur les ondes de la parution Hardware Canard PC (financée par le lobby de l'industrie) vient de révéler que les ondes étaient nocives !



> personne n'est censé se trouver (...) en face d'une antenne relai allumée, c'est sur que ça fait pas du bien

----------


## Cedski

A noter une introduction lapidaire sur les ondes dans le Science et Vie de juillet 2011, que je viens de relire... Il parlaient de la classification par l'OMS des ondes dans le groupe 2B (possiblement cancérogènes)
Et puis en fin de magazine, un article élogieux sur une future TV sans fil !!! J'imagine la puissance nécessaire pour transmettre l'électricité par micro-onde... 

Carrément décevant, même si c'est pas la première fois....

----------


## Teto

> Exclusif !
> 
> L'auteur du sujet sur les ondes de la parution Hardware Canard PC (financée par le lobby de l'industrie) vient de révéler que les ondes étaient nocives !


Heu non.  ::lol::  C'était déjà dit dans l'article.

----------


## keulz

> Ce qui est parfois problèmatique avec les lecteurs de CPC c'est que parfois ils adoptent une stature de fans complets.
> 
> Ils débranchent complétement le cerveau & tout esprit critique surtout vis à vis de tout ce qui est exprimé par la Rédaction.
> 
> L'initiative du doc est pertinente, mais tous les trolls qui la suivent la décrédibilisent un peu.


Ce qui est parfois problématique avec le gens, c'est qu'ils comprennent ce qu'ils veulent quand ils lisent.

Ils branchent la machine à divination et inventent plein d'intentions aux autres.

Ce que je tenais à souligner, c'est le possible biais psychologique. Le doute raisonnable.

C'est tout.

----------


## Zepolak

Le problème, c'est que ton post vient après une accumulation de troll cheaps. Comme l'a bien fait remarquer Arnold, le doc critique sur le fond, tandis que la plupart des gens ici a ensuite trollé sur la forme.

Même si j'ai quoté ton post, mais c'est quasi tous les intervenants du topic que je comptais me mettre à dos  :^_^:  (Non pas que j'aime me faire des ennemis ou que je m'ennuie mais parce que je trouve dommage le comportement "de cour" que je remarque parfois sur CPC. M'enfin, c'est pas un drame non plus.)

----------


## Drayke

> Le problème, c'est que ton post vient après une accumulation de troll cheaps. Comme l'a bien fait remarquer Arnold, le doc critique sur le fond, tandis que la plupart des gens ici a ensuite trollé sur la forme.


Ca dépend du point de vue. Moi par exemple je trouve que lorsque la grande majorité du topic est remplie d'interventions cheap, et qu'un mec se pointe de nulle part et sort un truc ultra-sérieux pour jouer les captain buzzkill, c'est lui qui devrait être immédiatement taxé de troll  ::ninja::

----------


## keulz

> Le problème, c'est que ton post vient après une accumulation de troll cheaps. Comme l'a bien fait remarquer Arnold, le doc critique sur le fond, tandis que la plupart des gens ici a ensuite trollé sur la forme.


Normal, comment veux-tu qu'on critique sur le fond qu'on ne connait pas ? Au moins, on se cantonne à ce que l'on peut critiquer. Pas comme ce prix Nobel  de Filterman.

----------


## Zepolak

> Normal, comment veux-tu qu'on critique sur le fond qu'on ne connait pas ? Au moins, on se cantonne à ce que l'on peut critiquer. Pas comme ce prix Nobel  de Filterman.


Ouais et moi je critique le besoin de critiquer à tout prix !  ::wacko:: 

Blague à part, l'effet de meute qui en ressort nuit je pense (disclaimer opinion personnelle) au message du doc. Il voit quoi le mec qui débarque et qui veut se faire une opinion ? Il voit un avis posé (celui du doc) suivi d'une horde de courtisans ricanant sur l'adversaire du doc.
Bon, maintenant si cet inconnu a très peu de compétences scientifiques, il va pas comprendre les propos du doc, pas plus que ceux de Filterman. Alors il va peut-être se baser sur son impression. Impression ressentie ici : une horde de monsieurs pas très respectueux de leur opposant, c'est ptêtre parce que l'opposant dit une vérité qui dérange ?

----------


## Tomaka17

> Ouais et moi je critique le besoin de critiquer à tout prix ! 
> 
> Blague à part, l'effet de meute qui en ressort nuit je pense (disclaimer opinion personnelle) au message du doc. Il voit quoi le mec qui débarque et qui veut se faire une opinion ? Il voit un avis posé (celui du doc) suivi d'une horde de courtisans ricanant sur l'adversaire du doc.
> Bon, maintenant si cet inconnu a très peu de compétences scientifiques, il va pas comprendre les propos du doc, pas plus que ceux de Filterman. Alors il va peut-être se baser sur son impression. Impression ressentie ici : une horde de monsieurs pas très respectueux de leur opposant, c'est ptêtre parce que l'opposant dit une vérité qui dérange ?


Ce que tu dis serait valable si l'opposant en question était un minimum crédible

Là il ne l'est pas du tout :
 - il lance des accusations de corruption ou de lobbying totalement au pif toutes les 2 lignes
 - à quelques reprises il cite une phrase du magazine, et il écrit en dessous l'inverse suivi de ", c'est un fait" ou "ça a été prouvé" sans rien expliquer de plus, sans aucun détail
 - il part dans du hors sujet total dans le but d'appuyer son idée générale, par exemple les oeufs qui explosent dans le micro-onde ça n'a rien à voir avec la nocivité des ondes, mais ça renforce l'idée du "micro-onde = danger"
 - il y a quand même des trucs énormes, comme le soleil qui peut nous irradier parce que "prenez une loupe et visez une feuille de papier, vous verrez par vous-même"
 - il affirme des tas de trucs ("machin a dit que...", "certains font...") mais ne source rien du tout, et ne donne aucune précision qui permettrait de retrouver l'info originale, ce qui serait d'autant plus important à faire quand on argumente sur un sujet où notre opinion est minoritaire
...et ainsi de suite

Et encore cette page est laaaaargement au dessus du lot niveau crédibilité par rapport au reste de son site
Même s'il disait des trucs vrais (tout n'est pas forcément faux après tout), c'est noyé dans un tel amas de bullshit qu'en tant que lecteur je me dis qu'il vaut mieux tout jeter

----------


## keulz

> Ouais et moi je critique le besoin de critiquer à tout prix ! 
> 
> Blague à part, l'effet de meute qui en ressort nuit je pense (disclaimer opinion personnelle) au message du doc. Il voit quoi le mec qui débarque et qui veut se faire une opinion ? Il voit un avis posé (celui du doc) suivi d'une horde de courtisans ricanant sur l'adversaire du doc.
> Bon, maintenant si cet inconnu a très peu de compétences scientifiques, il va pas comprendre les propos du doc, pas plus que ceux de Filterman. Alors il va peut-être se baser sur son impression. Impression ressentie ici : une horde de monsieurs pas très respectueux de leur opposant, c'est ptêtre parce que l'opposant dit une vérité qui dérange ?


Je rejoins tomaka sur le fait que ce qui est principalement pointé du doigt ici, c'est l'absence abyssale de crédibilité scientifique que cet hurluberlu rayonne, et ça devrait être accessible à beaucoup de gens.
J'espère.
Et si le doc ne souhaitais pas que son message ait la même lisibilité que les réponses des canards, il aurait posté une news, plutôt.
Je pense.

----------


## deathdigger

> Et si on lui dit qu'ils ne coupent pas l'antenne alors qu'en fait si, il se chope aussi un mal de tête ?


Il n'a pas fait qu'une seule antenne depuis 12 ans qu'il bosse là dedans, donc il sait quand elle est coupée réellement ou non en s'en approchant.

----------


## znokiss

> ce qui est principalement pointé du doigt ici, c'est l'absence abyssale de crédibilité scientifique que cet hurluberlu *rayonne*


 Joli. Je sais pas si c'est fait exprès mais joli.

---------- Post added at 08h31 ---------- Previous post was at 08h10 ----------

Tiens, je sais pas trop si c'est le topic pour ça, mais le coup du CPL qui rayonne, mentionné dans un précédent CPC Hardware m'intrigue. Y'avait un graphe représentant (si je me souviens) les puissances rayonnées de divers appareils. Il me semblait que les ondes radios dégagées par le CPL éclataient tout le reste (le wifi notamment, peut-être même le DECT, je sais plus). 

Ça avait été juste abordé dans un encadré, mais ça m'intéressait, notamment pour quelques personnes qui ne jurent que par le "tout filaire, aucune onde".

Y'a moyen d'en savoir un peu plus ?

----------


## Doc TB

En réponse à : http://filterman.fi.funpic.org/gsm-247.htm

En avant-propos, et bien que j’éviterais le plus possible les attaques ad-hominem comme le fait Mr Filterman à longueur de pages, il faut noter que l’obsession évidente pour la chose militaire et le complot généralisé ressort de manière systématique. Le premier paragraphe indiquant que toutes les instances officielles nous mentent et devraient être fermées (agences sanitaires, académie de médecine, organes européens, OMS, et autres) se passe de commentaire.

Plus globalement, sur le sujet des micro-ondes, que beaucoup d’anti-ondes rapprochent systématiquement des fours  micro-ondes par soucis de sensationnalisme mérite pourtant d’être largement démystifiée. Les ondes sont systématiquement présentée comme nocives, pour ne pas dire démoniaques. Or les ondes électromagnétiques font partie de la vie, au même titre que l’électricité. Des anti-électricités pourraient facilement ramener tout débat à la foudre-qui-tue, en oubliant que c’est aussi l’électricité qui fait fonctionner notre cerveau et nos muscles. L’amalgame est flagrant. Le corps humain émet ainsi en permanence des ondes électromagnétiques avec une fréquence de l’ordre de 30 THz : il s’agit d’infrarouges que l’on observe facilement grâce à une caméra thermique. Sans ondes électromagnétiques, pas de lumière, pas de chaleur, pas de vie. Tout est donc affaire de proportion. Passons donc à la suite.

*1. Sur les normes thermiques dédiées aux adultes*

Les normes européennes auraient été définies sur les effets thermiques sur des « adultes » et les enfants ne seraient pas pris en compte. Ce raisonnement n’a pas de sens et est même contredit un peu plus bas par Fiterman lui-même : les effets thermique s’expriment en W/Kg et sont mesurés sur quelques grammes de matière. 10 grammes de matière issues d’une adulte sont similaires à 10 grammes de matière issue d’un enfant. Et le fait qu’un enfant dispose de moins de « bloc de 10 grammes » dans l’ensemble de son corps qu’un adulte n’a rien à voir avec la choucroute. 

*2. Sur la notion de « durée d’exposition »*

A moins bien sûr qu’il n’y ait une notion de « durée d’exposition cumulée sur l’ensemble du corps », ce qui n’est pas le cas, et cela pour une bonne raison : les limites actuelles sont définies sans durée d’exposition, c’est-à-dire pour une exposition continue, 24h/24 et 7j/7. Affirmer comme le fait Filterman qu’à 24 GHz, la durée d’exposition maximale serait de 2.25 minute n’a aucun sens puisqu’il faut évidemment prendre en compte la puissance d’émission. On comprend parfaitement qu’avec un scanner d’aéroport de 1000 Watts (à 24 GHz ou pas), la durée maximale d’exposition à proximité immédiate soit limitée à quelques minutes. L’effet thermique étant en effet délétère à ces puissances. Le rapport avec la téléphonie mobile ? Aucun.

*3. Concernant le défi de Mr Filterman*

Mr Filterman nous met au défi de nous exposer pendant un temps important à un champ magnétique aux seuils que « nous préconisons ». Tout d’abord, nous ne préconisons rien. Par contre, je suis parfaitement volontaire pour être exposé, peu importe la durée, à un champ inférieur aux maximum réglementaires actuels, c’est-à-dire 61 V/m à 2.4 GHz. Vu ma proximité (50 cm) depuis 2 ans avec une antenne Wi-Fi de forte puissance, le défi me semble d’ailleurs déjà rempli.

*4. Concernant le DAS*

Pour rappel, pour mesurer l’effet d’une source de rayonnement à proximité immédiate, on utilise le DAS plutôt que les V/m. L’onde électromagnétique n’étant en effet pas « formée », seul le DAS est pertinent. Filterman affirme que la limite de DAS serait de 1 W/Kg à 1800 MHz. Le décret officiel ne parle pas d’une telle modification, pas plus qu’aucune des recommandations. Cette affirmation semble donc purement et simplement inventée.

*5. Sur les lignes hautes tensions*

Nous ne reviendrons pas sur les cas de leucémies infantiles, largement détaillées dans le magazine : si les résultats sont parfois troublants, les biais méthodologiques restent envisagés puisque ces résultats vont à l’encontre de la physique fondamentale. Pour le reste, Filterman affirme que « 50% des ordinateurs peuvent avoir des problèmes x fois par semaine à partir de 10 mG ». De mon côté, je pense que 50% des ordinateurs peut avoir des problèmes x fois par semaine à 0 mG ». Avec suffisamment de spywares, ce chiffre peut même monter à 100%. Et cela à 0 mG. 

*6. Sur la compatibilité électromagnétique.*

Le raisonnement étant pour moi sincèrement incompréhensible, je ne peux y répondre.

*7. Sur les effets thermiques.*

Nous participerions donc à une opération de « manipulation intellectuelle grotesque, et malhonnête », de « manipulation mentale ». Et nous serions donc à ranger auprès des experts officiels, de l’académie de médecine, de l’OMS et des instances scientifiques européennes. Nous prenons cela pour un compliment. Ensuite, Filterman nous conspue en indiquant qu’il nous fallait comparer la puissance d’un four à micro-ondes (encore lui !) en prenant en compte non pas sa puissance interne de 1000W, mais les fuites par la porte, de l’ordre de 4 V/m. Ceci est particulièrement savoureux puisque lui-même effectue des comparaisons sans queue ni tête avec les fours à micro-ondes à longueur de pages. Et que répondre à : « Vous ne trouverez jamais d'animaux de compagnie chez les personnes qui habitent directement sous les antennes relais. Ils meurent très rapidement. ». D’une telle évidence que personne n’a jamais démontré une telle chose, pourtant évidente à constater.

*8. Sur les effets non thermiques*

Plus globalement, on trouve ici une ficelle intéressante utilisée dans la plupart des sujets liées à l’environnement-santé par les antis. On réutilise une phrase tirée de son contexte, souvent issue d’un rapport pour discréditer son auteur. Or la base même de la démarche scientifique est d’écrire ce que l’on constate. Et tant pis si ces constatations sont due à une erreur humaine ou expérimentale. Les chercheurs ne sont pas infaillibles, pas plus que leurs méthodologies. Ils peuvent constater une chose qui s’avérera faux par la suite et due à un biais quelconque. C’est pour cette raison que les tests de reproduction existent. 
Marc Filterman, comme beaucoup d’anti-ondes, semblent persuadé qu’un doctorat en médecine protège à vie des erreurs et offre à son auteur un statut d’infaillibilité. Rien n’est plus faux. On ne compte plus les sommités scientifiques qui ont, bien plus tard, tenus des propos scientifiques disons « surprenants ». Le cas du Pr Montaigner, découvreur talentueux du virus du sida dans les années 80, prix Nobel, est ainsi un bon exemple : ses récentes déclarations sur le sujet quasi-surnaturel de la « mémoire de l’eau » laissent désormais perplexes un bon nombre de ses confrères. Il suffit également de se rendre à la FNAC pour trouver nombre de livres écrits par de nombreux médecins bardés de diplômes qui affirment avoir rencontré les extra-terrestres, ouvert leurs chakras au tellurique ou voyagés dans le temps à l’aide d’un sceptre magique.

----------


## quikkk

Mr Filterman semble avoir essayé de faire un effort quant à la rédaction et à l'argumentation dans ce troisième volet. Les raisonnements, bien que fallacieux, sont moins incompréhensibles et plus structurés.
Il devrait tout de même faire un tour sur cette page, et essayer d'être factuel plutôt que d'utiliser des "il est prouvé que, mais je vous dirais pas par qui" et des "il est évident pour tout le monde, je ne vous crois pas si bête, que", etc...

Par contre concernant le DAS, a-t'il raison sur les différences de mesure entre USA et Europe?

Sinon merci Doc TB pour les différentes réponses aux "articles" ce cher monsieur, ça permet d'apporter beaucoup de précisions au sujet.

----------


## Euklif

Si je trouve les réponses au monsieur intéressantes, j'ai du mal à comprendre : pourquoi lui accorder autant de temps?

----------


## Teto

Parce que ne pas répondre c'est consentir (silencieusement) qu'il a raison. Et il ne faut pas.

Le plus dur est de ne pas succomber à son hyper-criticisme. Ces individus font feu de tout bois, et le temps que tu répondes ils sont déjà à formuler d'autres argumentaires. Et le pire est que si tu laisses passer la moindre chose tu leur laisse croire qu'ils ont raison, parce que si ce qu'il avait dit était faux tu aurais répondu, mais comme tu le fais pas, hein... Le seul moyen est de les amener à dire des choses tellement énormes que la baudruche se dégonfle d'elle-même. Mais c'est pas simple.

----------


## Tomaka17

D'ailleurs quand il dit :




> J'avais déjà fait cette demande le 9 avril 2009 au député Gest qui présidait une réunion à l'Assemblé Nationale. Mais curieusement tout le monde et les "experts officiels" présents ont regardé leurs chaussettes, et personne n'a osé se proposer comme volontaire


Ce n'est qu'une supposition de ma part, mais à mon avis "les experts officiels" se sont en réalité simplement dit "rho il m'emmerde celui-là, j'ai pas envie de perdre du temps à répondre à ses conneries", et il interprète ça comme un aveu de faiblesse

----------


## Nacodaco

Non mais je crois que vous pas pigé les gars...

*4ème minute, Dr Carlo : "On a mis le feu à ma maison" (4 mn)* 


Contre ça, vous ne pouvez rien faire. Rien.

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

On peut quand même essayer ? Est-ce qu'un bunker atomique serait suffisant pour nous protéger ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Tomaka17

Bah oui quand tu attrapes une tumeur au cerveau c'est *forcément* à cause de ton portable, je ne vois pas d'autre explication  :tired: 
D'ailleurs si tu as un cancer du colon, on peut en déduire que l'industrie des télécoms t'a bien enc*** avec leur produit  :tired:

----------


## war-p

> Bah oui quand tu attrapes une tumeur au cerveau c'est *forcément* à cause de ton portable, je ne vois pas d'autre explication 
> D'ailleurs si tu as un cancer du colon, on peut en déduire que l'industrie des télécoms t'a bien enc*** avec leur produit


Ou alors que tu as des pratiques, pour le moins... étranges... Et rappelons le, trop de charcuteries tue...

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Et rappelons le, trop de charcuteries tue...


Ça tue surtout les cochons.

----------


## WaT

J'adore le look très "site conspirationniste" des années '90 ! Aaaah, toute une époque ! Mon préféré c'était un sur les chem trails, avec le mec qui vendait son livre directement en bas de la page  ::):

----------


## keulz

> *6. Sur la compatibilité électromagnétique.*
> 
> Le raisonnement étant pour moi sincèrement incompréhensible, je ne peux y répondre.


 Je pense avoir compris, je me suis posé cette même question en lisant le CPC. Dans ton dossier, il est écrit :


> et ne sera pas perturbé par un champ de plus de 3 V/m.


Donc une appareil devrait aussi résister à un champ de 100000000 V/m ?
Je me demande si ce n'est pas plutôt une coquille qui aurait dû donner ça :


> et ne sera pas perturbé par un champ de *moins* de 3 V/m.


Si tel est le cas, alors ce Filterman révèle l'étendue de son savoir en ne s'apercevant pas de l'erreur et en ne remettant pas en cause ceci, qui semble aller contre la logique (je trouve). Remarquez, qu'il ne fasse preuve d'aucun esprit critique me paraissant assez évident, je pense connaitre la réponse à ma question.




> Par contre concernant le DAS, a-t'il raison sur les différences de mesure entre USA et Europe?


 Oui, mais ça va même plus loin. Pour faire simple, les mesures sont réalisées avec une matière censée représenter la matière organique humaine, cette matière est un mélange d'eau et de matière grasse (huile par exemple). Or, aux USA la proportion d'eau et de MG définie dans la norme pour simuler les tissus humains varie d'un Etat à un autre.



Sinon, j'ai quand même bien halluciné à ce passage :



> Par contre comparer la puissance interne de 1000 Watts du four à micro-onde à la puissance rayonnée par une borne Wifi de 0,1 W ou un téléphone portable de 2 Watts devient là carrément une opération de manipulation intellectuelle grotesque, et malhonnête. Nous ne sommes plus dans le pluralisme scientifique, mais dans la manipulation mentale, des gens qui n'ont pas les compétences techniques requises, pour se rendre compte de la supercherie. Ce comparatif est utilisé de façon récurrente par nos "experts officiels" (sic), toujours les mêmes, ce qui démontre le peu de crédibilité de ces personnes et journalistes qui reprennent leurs affirmations.


Que Môsieur JeramènetoutauxfourMO dise que tout ramener au four MO est de la manipulation, c'est beau comme un vidangeur asphyxié par un bouquet de roses, comme disait l'autre.

----------


## Doc TB

Bien vu !

Il y a effectivement une coquille dans l'article et c'est bien sûr "et ne sera pas perturbé par un champ de *moins* de 3 V/m." qu'il faut lire. Ça parait d'ailleurs logique vu les autres explications.

----------


## keulz

> Vu ma proximité (50 cm) depuis 2 ans avec une antenne Wi-Fi de forte puissance, le défi me semble d’ailleurs déjà rempli.


 Euh...


-> Filterman 1 - 0 Terraboule


 ::ninja:: 



> Non mais je crois que vous pas pigé les gars...
> 
> *4ème minute, Dr Carlo : "On a mis le feu à ma maison" (4 mn)* 
> 
> 
> Contre ça, vous ne pouvez rien faire. Rien.


 J'aime le Filterman pourfendeur de conflits d’intérêts, qui linke une vidéo avec dans la description :



> Protégez-vous des ondes avec le bouclier Matrix de lifewave :
> www.lifebiduletruccommercialpigeon


Et là, bien sûr, pas de conflit d'intérêts, hein.  ::|: 



> Bien vu !
> 
> Il y a effectivement une coquille dans l'article et c'est bien sûr "et ne sera pas perturbé par un champ de *moins* de 3 V/m." qu'il faut lire. Ça parait d'ailleurs logique vu les autres explications.


 Donc lui ça ne le surprend même pas... Il sous entend même être d'accord avec cette citation, comme s'il ne connaissait pas les textes dont il parle sans cesse.
Au moins c'est cohérent avec le fait qu'il ne maîtrise pas les domaines scientifiques qu'il aborde...

----------


## Anonyme866

On peut résumer la discussion entre la Science et les écolos par un dessin :

----------


## Aghora

> On peut résumer la discussion entre la Science et les écolos par un dessin :


Evites ce genre d'amalgame douteux s'il te plaît.

----------


## znokiss

J'avoue, la vieille généralisation "les écolos..."

----------


## Doc TB

> J'avoue, la vieille généralisation "les écolos..."


D'un côté, il n'a pas tout à fait tord. Il faut bien séparer l'écologie en tant qu'idée, mode de vie, voir idéal et l'écologie en tant que quasi-religion fanatique sur laquelle des organisations franchement contestable comme Greenpeace ont mis le grappin. L’incarnation aux yeux du monde de l'écologie, c'est Greenpeace, l'église principale. Depuis sa création, elle fait tout pour s'accaparer les médias grâce à l'action de ses fondateurs, directeurs et autres membres influents. Je ne suis pas persuadé que l'écologie soit bien représentée par des gens comme Paul Shepard (fondateur de Greenpeace) qui ne misent que sur les actions ultra-violentes à la limite du terrorisme, ou, toute proportion gardée, par des idéologues comme certains anti-ondes primaires. L'écologie, très bien, mais la façon dont certains l'ont accaparées en affirmant être les seuls à pouvoir répandre sa bonne parole frise la religion intégriste. Et les disciples sont de plus en plus nombreux, avec la sainte parole bien gravée dans l'inconscient collectif. Pourquoi, par exemple, un écologiste devrait être forcément contre le nucléaire dans tous les cas ? Il y a certes des écolos pour le nucléaire : http://www.ecolo.org/base/basefr.htm mais sans tirer sur des bateaux à coup de canons, se poser en deltaplane sur une centrale ou s'enchainer à un train, difficile de se faire une place dans les médias... et donc de ne pas passer pour un pestiféré. 

Bref, ceci était un aparté  ::):

----------


## quikkk

Ah bah tiens je cherchais justement des renseignements sur cette association.
Le problème de toute façon est toujours le même : Suivre de façon dogmatique des idées parfois anciennes sans les remettre en question et les contextualiser à l'évolution du monde et des technologies ne permet pas une réflexion pertinente et posée.
Ensuite arrivent la mauvaise foi et les batailles de tranchées qui ne sont pas productives...et je ne parle pas des conflits d’intérêts...
La production/gestion/répartition de l’énergie est un vrai problème (il y'a un topic à ce sujet d'ailleurs), mais j'ai l'impression que certains intervenants lors de réflexions à ce sujet sont plutôt choisis en fonction de leur exposition médiatique plutôt que leur compétence. Et leur position parfois radicale dé-crédibilise un peu le tout.

M'enfin...j'enfonce un peu des portes ouvertes...

----------


## znokiss

> D'un côté, il n'a pas tout à fait tord.


Je me considère perso comme écolo : je prends le train plus souvent que la bagnole, j'achète au marché, bio si possible parce que je trouve ça meilleur, je vais au taf en vélo, j'éteint la box, le PC et la chaine HIFI tous les soir via la multiprise et j'adore la rando..
A côté de ça je geeke comme un porc, je n'ai rien contre les antennes relais, je suis ingé passionné de sciences et jamais je me réduirais à utiliser la "Religious Logic" comme sur le dessin posté par Pad Ranoïaque. 

Je considère l'écologie comme une habitude de vie au jour le jour plutôt que comme une idéologie extrêmiste avec les dérives qu'elle entraine. Alors bien sur, on parle plus du taré anti-ondes, du terroriste chasseur de baleiniers ou des coups d'éclat de Greenpeace que de l'adhérent EELV du coin ou du mec qui trie ses déchets et son compost. Mais c'est pas pour ça qu'il faut forcément les associer ces derniers aux idiots dont tu parles. 
C'est là que je me suis senti un peu pris pour un con par le dessin posté plus haut (façon de parler, hein, on est sur un fofo, j'en ai pas grand chose à battre en fait). 

En fait, tu as déjà tout dit :



> Il faut bien séparer l'écologie en tant qu'idée, mode de vie, voir idéal et l'écologie en tant que quasi-religion fanatique sur laquelle des organisations franchement contestable comme Greenpeace ont mis le grappin.


...ce que n'a pas fait Pad Ranoïaque plus haut. Mais tout ça est toujours hors sujet, je ferme à mon tour l'aparté.

edit : avec le post de quikkk, je me dis qu'on pourrait presque ouvrir un topic sur l'écologie, s'il n'existe pas déjà.

----------


## quikkk

> Je me considère perso comme écolo : je prends le train plus souvent que la bagnole, j'achète au marché, bio si possible parce que je trouve ça meilleur, je vais au taf en vélo, j'éteint la box, le PC et la chaine HIFI tous les soir via la multiprise et j'adore la rando..
> A côté de ça je geeke comme un porc, je n'ai rien contre les antennes relais, je suis ingé passionné de sciences et jamais je me réduirais à utiliser la "Religious Logic" comme sur le dessin posté par Pad Ranoïaque. 
> 
> Je considère l'écologie comme une habitude de vie au jour le jour plutôt que comme une idéologie extrêmiste avec les dérives qu'elle entraine. Alors bien sur, on parle plus du taré anti-ondes, du terroriste chasseur de baleiniers ou des coups d'éclat de Greenpeace que de l'adhérent EELV du coin ou du mec qui trie ses déchets et son compost. Mais c'est pas pour ça qu'il faut forcément les associer ces derniers aux idiots dont tu parles. 
> C'est là que je me suis senti un peu pris pour un con par le dessin posté plus haut (façon de parler, hein, on est sur un fofo, j'en ai pas grand chose à battre en fait). 
> 
> En fait, tu as déjà tout dit :
> 
> ...ce que n'a pas fait Pad Ranoïaque plus haut. Mais tout ça est toujours hors sujet, je ferme à mon tour l'aparté.
> ...


Je pense qu'on est un peu tous d'accord là dessus znokiss et en fait il existait un topic ici :
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/54...lue-les-autres.

Après il semble qu'il faille le relancer  ::P: .

Concernant Pad Ranoiaque c'était à prendre au second degré, il visait implicitement les "écolos/religieux/(insérer ici une autre cause) fanatiques" et notamment leur raisonnement souvent fallacieux  :;): 
Moi j'ai imaginé Marc Filterman dans ce dessin  :^_^:

----------


## Anonyme866

Bah, c'est évident que je faisais le parallèle avec la "preuve de l'innocuité des ondes" qu'exigent ces lobbys. En gros, ils affirment que les ondes provoquent les Sept Plaies d'Égypte sans prouver rien de concret mais exigent de leurs contradicteurs de prouver qu'ils ont tord. C'est logiquement inepte. Ça m'a évoqué ce dessin explicite.

Après, effectivement, j'ai droit à un rappel à l'ordre : nous sommes sur un forum et il y aura forcément des gens suffisamment susceptibles et tordus pour piger à côté de leurs pompes. Mais bon, je ne vais pas non plus affubler chaque propos d'un disclaimer pour mal-comprenants. Le contexte de la discussion devant suffire si l'on ne cherche pas la petite bête.

----------


## Aghora

> Bref, ceci était un aparté


Aparté rempli d'accusations sans fondements. Action "Ultra-Violente" : t'as jamais connu la violence on dirait. Tu te rends compte de ce que tu dis ? Aucun des 2 bateaux que Greenpeace a eu n'était équipé de canons que je sache. Et il faut vraiment m'expliquer le côté "terroriste" des vols en deltaplane et de s'enchaîner à une voie ferrée (et non pas à un train). Où est la violence là dedans ? Où sont les morts ? Où sont les destructions ? Sont-elles comparables à l'effondrement des tours du 11 Septembre et d'autres attentats à la voiture piégée ?

Tu reproches à Greenpeace de vouloir monopoliser l'attention des médias mais comment tu sensibilises l'opinion autrement, sachant que la plupart des gens ont toujours pas conscience des problèmes écologiques liés au développement de l'agriculture, au commerce illégal du bois, au braconnage, (je n'ai pas choisi le nucléaire comme exemple car il a été maintes fois débattu, comme les OGM). Comment tu fait sachant que l'opinion publique a une mémoire de poisson rouge et a des idées reçues sur l'écologie (la preuve ici) ? Comment intéresser avec des médias qui ne s'intéressent qu'au sensationnel ? Tu préfères attendre qu'un site sûrement très bien écrit mais bien peu lu fasse la différence ? Ou alors tu préfères que ce soit nos politiciens qui s'en occupent ? Ca marche super bien : la preuve au sommet de Rio+20 !

Tu leur reproches un dévouement quasi-religieux à l'écologie ? Mais encore heureux qu'ils aient des convictions parce qu'autrement ils feraient rien du tout et ça n'aurait pas duré 6 mois leur mouvement ! Ils croient en l'écologie tout comme les journalistes de RSF croient en la liberté d'expression, tout comme Amnesty International ont foi en la DDHC, tout comme toi dans le progrès. J'ai l'impression qu'ici on croit que avoir des convictions c'est juste mettre un bulletin de vote, éventuellement signer une pétition de temps en temps, et c'est tout. Et dès qu'on essaie de s'engager sérieusement on perd tout esprit critique et on franchit la ligne jaune du fanatisme. Or jusqu'à preuve du contraire ils n'ont tué personne et n'ont fait péter aucune bombe. 

Et là on a parlé que de Greenpeace. J'imagine que pour WWF, Sea Shepherd et autres c'est la même histoire ? Des terroristes religieux ? Je crois pas que vous trouveriez ça justifié que je vous accuse d'extrêmistes progressistes juste parce que j'ai lu quelques connards ailleurs qui réagissaient comme des religieux quand on parlait de nucléaire.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Je mettrai pas Sea Shepherd dans le même sac avec la WWF ou GreenPeace...

----------


## deathdigger

> Or jusqu'à preuve du contraire ils n'ont tué personne et n'ont fait péter aucune bombe...


Bizarrement, je ne serai pas aussi catégorique que toi :
http://www.france24.com/fr/20120808-...ns-peche-japon

----------


## Doc TB

> Aparté rempli d'accusations sans fondements. Action "Ultra-Violente" : t'as jamais connu la violence on dirait. Tu te rends compte de ce que tu dis ? Aucun des 2 bateaux que Greenpeace a eu n'était équipé de canons que je sache. Et il faut vraiment m'expliquer le côté "terroriste" des vols en deltaplane et de s'enchaîner à une voie ferrée (et non pas à un train). Où est la violence là dedans ? Où sont les morts ? Où sont les destructions ? Sont-elles comparables à l'effondrement des tours du 11 Septembre et d'autres attentats à la voiture piégée ?
> 
> Tu reproches à Greenpeace de vouloir monopoliser l'attention des médias mais comment tu sensibilises l'opinion autrement, sachant que la plupart des gens ont toujours pas conscience des problèmes écologiques liés au développement de l'agriculture, au commerce illégal du bois, au braconnage, (je n'ai pas choisi le nucléaire comme exemple car il a été maintes fois débattu, comme les OGM). Comment tu fait sachant que l'opinion publique a une mémoire de poisson rouge et a des idées reçues sur l'écologie (la preuve ici) ? Comment intéresser avec des médias qui ne s'intéressent qu'au sensationnel ? Tu préfères attendre qu'un site sûrement très bien écrit mais bien peu lu fasse la différence ? Ou alors tu préfères que ce soit nos politiciens qui s'en occupent ? Ca marche super bien : la preuve au sommet de Rio+20 !
> 
> Tu leur reproches un dévouement quasi-religieux à l'écologie ? Mais encore heureux qu'ils aient des convictions parce qu'autrement ils feraient rien du tout et ça n'aurait pas duré 6 mois leur mouvement ! Ils croient en l'écologie tout comme les journalistes de RSF croient en la liberté d'expression, tout comme Amnesty International ont foi en la DDHC, tout comme toi dans le progrès. J'ai l'impression qu'ici on croit que avoir des convictions c'est juste mettre un bulletin de vote, éventuellement signer une pétition de temps en temps, et c'est tout. Et dès qu'on essaie de s'engager sérieusement on perd tout esprit critique et on franchit la ligne jaune du fanatisme. Or jusqu'à preuve du contraire ils n'ont tué personne et n'ont fait péter aucune bombe. 
> 
> Et là on a parlé que de Greenpeace. J'imagine que pour WWF, Sea Shepherd et autres c'est la même histoire ? Des terroristes religieux ? Je crois pas que vous trouveriez ça justifié que je vous accuse d'extrêmistes progressistes juste parce que j'ai lu quelques connards ailleurs qui réagissaient comme des religieux quand on parlait de nucléaire.


Quand je parle de violence, je parle des actions de Watson, qui se reconnait lui même comme écoterroriste, fugitif en cavale recherché par Interpol, dont le palmarès parle pour lui. Et accessoirement fondateur de Greenpeace. Ce que je reproche à Greenpeace, ce n'est pas de vouloir attirer l'attention du public, ça elle y arrive très bien. Ce que je reproche à Greenpeace, c'est d'attirer l'attention du public pour faire sa propre promotion et pas pour le bien de l'écologie. Je ne vois pas bien en quoi le fait de se poser en deltaplane sur une centrale nucléaire fait avancer l'écologie. Par contre, je vois très bien le bénéfice d'image pour greenpeace. Plus globalement, ce n'est pas parcequ'on défend une "bonne cause" qu'on est immédiatement blanc comme neige. L'ARC en est l'expression la plus flagrante. Maintenant, je ne met pas tout le monde dans le même panier. Le jour ou greenpeace dépensera une partie conséquente de ses revenus (totalement opaque, soit dit en passant) pour le financement de recherches liée à l'écologie concrète, on pourra en reparler. Pour l'heure, je ne met pas toutes les associations dans le même panier, évidemment. Certainement pas la croix rouge avec greenpeace par exemple...

Et si je voulais lancer réellement le débat, je pourrais dire que c'est pareil avec EELV et l'écologie politique : qui s’intéresse réellement au progrès de l'écologie ? Qui s’intéresse surtout à sa propre promotion et ambition ?

----------


## Teto

Moi, mais tout le monde s'en fout...  :^_^:

----------


## Lt Anderson

Non c'est intéressant.

----------


## Bah

> Bah, c'est évident que je faisais le parallèle avec la "preuve de l'innocuité des ondes" qu'exigent ces lobbys. En gros, ils affirment que les ondes provoquent les Sept Plaies d'Égypte sans prouver rien de concret mais exigent de leurs contradicteurs de prouver qu'ils ont tord. C'est logiquement inepte. Ça m'a évoqué ce dessin explicite.


Perso je pense qu'il y a une légitimité à demander les preuves de l'innocuité. Tout comme on demande un processus de validation pour les médicaments, ce serait pas complètement idiot de se dire que ça pourrait être demandé pour les ondes, par exemple. Si tu te mets à la place de cet écolo dont tu parles, il se dit qu'il est plongé dans un monde où on le force à côtoyer ces ondes qu'on ne lui a pas prouvé inoffensives. C'est pas à lui de prouver que ça lui fait du mal, c'est plutôt à ceux qui les mettent en place de prouver à la société que c'est pas dangereux. C'est pour moi un des enseignements qu'on aurait dû tirer de l'amiante, c'est pas aux exposés de prouver le problème, mais à ceux qui exposent de prouver l'innocuité.

----------


## keulz

> D'un côté, il n'a pas tout à fait tord.


 Peut-être, mais du coup il n'a pas tout à fait raison, donc son amalgame est dangereux.



> edit : avec le post de quikkk, je me dis qu'on pourrait presque ouvrir un topic sur l'écologie, s'il n'existe pas déjà.


 Euh non. Tous les topic qui abordent les religions se font fermer.
 ::ninja:: 



> Aparté rempli d'accusations sans fondements. Action "Ultra-Violente" : t'as jamais connu la violence on dirait. Tu te rends compte de ce que tu dis ? Aucun des 2 bateaux que Greenpeace a eu n'était équipé de canons que je sache. Et il faut vraiment m'expliquer le côté "terroriste" des vols en deltaplane et de s'enchaîner à une voie ferrée (et non pas à un train). Où est la violence là dedans ? Où sont les morts ? Où sont les destructions ? Sont-elles comparables à l'effondrement des tours du 11 Septembre et d'autres attentats à la voiture piégée ?
> 
> Tu reproches à Greenpeace de vouloir monopoliser l'attention des médias mais comment tu sensibilises l'opinion autrement, sachant que la plupart des gens ont toujours pas conscience des problèmes écologiques liés au développement de l'agriculture, au commerce illégal du bois, au braconnage, (je n'ai pas choisi le nucléaire comme exemple car il a été maintes fois débattu, comme les OGM). Comment tu fait sachant que l'opinion publique a une mémoire de poisson rouge et a des idées reçues sur l'écologie (la preuve ici) ? Comment intéresser avec des médias qui ne s'intéressent qu'au sensationnel ? Tu préfères attendre qu'un site sûrement très bien écrit mais bien peu lu fasse la différence ? Ou alors tu préfères que ce soit nos politiciens qui s'en occupent ? Ca marche super bien : la preuve au sommet de Rio+20 !
> 
> Tu leur reproches un dévouement quasi-religieux à l'écologie ? Mais encore heureux qu'ils aient des convictions parce qu'autrement ils feraient rien du tout et ça n'aurait pas duré 6 mois leur mouvement ! Ils croient en l'écologie tout comme les journalistes de RSF croient en la liberté d'expression, tout comme Amnesty International ont foi en la DDHC, tout comme toi dans le progrès. J'ai l'impression qu'ici on croit que avoir des convictions c'est juste mettre un bulletin de vote, éventuellement signer une pétition de temps en temps, et c'est tout. Et dès qu'on essaie de s'engager sérieusement on perd tout esprit critique et on franchit la ligne jaune du fanatisme. Or jusqu'à preuve du contraire ils n'ont tué personne et n'ont fait péter aucune bombe. 
> 
> Et là on a parlé que de Greenpeace. J'imagine que pour WWF, Sea Shepherd et autres c'est la même histoire ? Des terroristes religieux ? Je crois pas que vous trouveriez ça justifié que je vous accuse d'extrêmistes progressistes juste parce que j'ai lu quelques connards ailleurs qui réagissaient comme des religieux quand on parlait de nucléaire.


 Je ne connais pas vraiment toutes les références que vous faites, mais une chose me parait claire : ton post transpire de la subjectivité la plus profonde... Pour remettre en cause les faits avancés par le doc, il te suffit de le faire, pas besoin de les contester PUIS de les justifier (enfin essayer).
Et quand bien même je trouve que s'infiltrer dans une centrale ne fait pas avancer l'écologie mais pourrait éventuellement faire avancer la sécurité des dites centrales, je tiens à préciser que répondre "ce ne sont pas des terroristes, ils n'envoient pas des avions dans des gratte-ciels" c'est un magnifique point godwin.
Parce que pas besoin de faire un bowling à 5000 morts pour être un terroriste.



> Perso je pense qu'il y a une légitimité à demander les preuves de l'innocuité. Tout comme on demande un processus de validation pour les médicaments, ce serait pas complètement idiot de se dire que ça pourrait être demandé pour les ondes, par exemple. Si tu te mets à la place de cet écolo dont tu parles, il se dit qu'il est plongé dans un monde où on le force à côtoyer ces ondes qu'on ne lui a pas prouvé inoffensives. C'est pas à lui de prouver que ça lui fait du mal, c'est plutôt à ceux qui les mettent en place de prouver à la société que c'est pas dangereux. C'est pour moi un des enseignements qu'on aurait dû tirer de l'amiante, c'est pas aux exposés de prouver le problème, mais à ceux qui exposent de prouver l'innocuité.


Je pense que tu es passé à côté d'une bonne partie du dossier du CPC hard. Le fait est qu'il est impossible de prouver l'innocuité des ondes EM, et ce pour deux raisons :
 D'abord, pour prouver une telle chose il faut tester TOUTES les possibilités de sollicitation, de durée d'exposition, d’interaction avec d'autres produits, de fréquence d'onde, ... Bref, une quantité infinie de paramètre. Ensuite, parce que les ondes EM sont justement potentiellement dangereuses. Le Soleil par exemple, que ce soit ces UV (qui provoquent des cancers de la peau) ou ses éruptions solaires déviées par le champ magnétique terrestre, ou les rayonnements X, gamma, infrarouge (qui peuvent enflammer)... Bref, tout rayonnement EM est potentiellement dangereux, c'est juste une question de puissance et de temps d'exposition.
Donc tu n'entendras jamais que les ondes EM sont inoffensives (enfin j'espère...).

----------


## quikkk

> Aparté rempli d'accusations sans fondements. Action "Ultra-Violente" : t'as jamais connu la violence on dirait. Tu te rends compte de ce que tu dis ? Aucun des 2 bateaux que Greenpeace a eu n'était équipé de canons que je sache. Et il faut vraiment m'expliquer le côté "terroriste" des vols en deltaplane et de s'enchaîner à une voie ferrée (et non pas à un train). Où est la violence là dedans ? Où sont les morts ? Où sont les destructions ? Sont-elles comparables à l'effondrement des tours du 11 Septembre et d'autres attentats à la voiture piégée ?
> 
> Tu reproches à Greenpeace de vouloir monopoliser l'attention des médias mais comment tu sensibilises l'opinion autrement, sachant que la plupart des gens ont toujours pas conscience des problèmes écologiques liés au développement de l'agriculture, au commerce illégal du bois, au braconnage, (je n'ai pas choisi le nucléaire comme exemple car il a été maintes fois débattu, comme les OGM). Comment tu fait sachant que l'opinion publique a une mémoire de poisson rouge et a des idées reçues sur l'écologie (la preuve ici) ? Comment intéresser avec des médias qui ne s'intéressent qu'au sensationnel ? Tu préfères attendre qu'un site sûrement très bien écrit mais bien peu lu fasse la différence ? Ou alors tu préfères que ce soit nos politiciens qui s'en occupent ? Ca marche super bien : la preuve au sommet de Rio+20 !
> 
> Tu leur reproches un dévouement quasi-religieux à l'écologie ? Mais encore heureux qu'ils aient des convictions parce qu'autrement ils feraient rien du tout et ça n'aurait pas duré 6 mois leur mouvement ! Ils croient en l'écologie tout comme les journalistes de RSF croient en la liberté d'expression, tout comme Amnesty International ont foi en la DDHC, tout comme toi dans le progrès. J'ai l'impression qu'ici on croit que avoir des convictions c'est juste mettre un bulletin de vote, éventuellement signer une pétition de temps en temps, et c'est tout. Et dès qu'on essaie de s'engager sérieusement on perd tout esprit critique et on franchit la ligne jaune du fanatisme. Or jusqu'à preuve du contraire ils n'ont tué personne et n'ont fait péter aucune bombe. 
> 
> Et là on a parlé que de Greenpeace. J'imagine que pour WWF, Sea Shepherd et autres c'est la même histoire ? Des terroristes religieux ? Je crois pas que vous trouveriez ça justifié que je vous accuse d'extrêmistes progressistes juste parce que j'ai lu quelques connards ailleurs qui réagissaient comme des religieux quand on parlait de nucléaire.


Tiens comme ça, on a accès aux comptes de ces associations?

Ah oui aussi, en passant, ils pourraient arrêter de venir nous agresser à la sortie du métro en ciblant les djeuns et les petites mamies? Nan parce vu leur discours rodé à la virgule près, ce n'est plus de l'associatif mais la foire de Paris...

----------


## Bah

> Je pense que tu es passé à côté d'une bonne partie du dossier du CPC hard.


A côté de tout en fait, il est pas vendu chez moi... Merci pour les explications !

----------


## keulz

> A côté de tout en fait, il est pas vendu chez moi... Merci pour les explications !


 :^_^: 
De rien.
 :;):

----------


## Anonyme866

> Peut-être, mais du coup il n'a pas tout à fait raison, donc son amalgame est dangereux.


Amalgame, dangereux.... Que de grands mots, sans compter les posts précédents de divers auteurs, pour un dessin rigolo qui résume ce que tu dis pourtant et qui est évident _si l'on a lu_ le dossier auquel _l'on est censé_ réagir, à savoir :




> Je pense que tu es passé à côté d'une bonne partie du dossier du CPC hard. Le fait est qu'il est impossible de prouver l'innocuité des ondes EM, et ce pour deux raisons :
>  D'abord, pour prouver une telle chose il faut tester TOUTES les possibilités de sollicitation, de durée d'exposition, d’interaction avec d'autres produits, de fréquence d'onde, ... Bref, une quantité infinie de paramètre. Ensuite, parce que les ondes EM sont justement potentiellement dangereuses. Le Soleil par exemple, que ce soit ces UV (qui provoquent des cancers de la peau) ou ses éruptions solaires déviées par le champ magnétique terrestre, ou les rayonnements X, gamma, infrarouge (qui peuvent enflammer)... Bref, tout rayonnement EM est potentiellement dangereux, c'est juste une question de puissance et de temps d'exposition.


Pourtant, les assos (et pas le pauv gars qu'évoque Bah et dont je ne parlais pas) dont il est question exigent bien cette preuve impossible, ce qui est scientifiquement irrationnel si n'est pas, en prime, carrément malhonnête. D'où le dessin que ça m'a évoqué. Trouver cette démarche douteuse et risible ne veut pas dire que l'on cautionne forcément l'amiante, le médiator, raser l'Amazonie, le dégazage sauvage ou autre dérive comme tuer les bébés phoques, s'il est besoin de le préciser (on a vite fait d'être accusé collabo des malheurs de la planète ici : je me couvre, cette fois).

Un peu de distance et de recul aurait été agréable. Sans rire : regardez le ridicule de l'enchaînement depuis un bête dessin et la façon dont les gens y ont projeté des intentions, discours et positions pour jouer aux zorros rédempteurs. Y'en a certains qui feraient bien d'aller respirer un peu d'air frais et de se prendre une bonne tisane pour se détendre.

----------


## keulz

> Amalgame, dangereux.... Que de grands mots, sans compter les posts précédents de divers auteurs, pour un dessin rigolo qui résume ce que tu dis pourtant et qui est évident _si l'on a lu_ le dossier auquel _l'on est censé_ réagir, à savoir :
> 
> 
> Pourtant, les assos (et pas le pauv gars qu'évoque Bah et dont je ne parlais pas) dont il est question exigent bien cette preuve impossible, ce qui est scientifiquement irrationnel si n'est pas, en prime, carrément malhonnête. D'où le dessin que ça m'a évoqué. Trouver cette démarche douteuse et risible ne veut pas dire que l'on cautionne forcément l'amiante, le médiator, raser l'Amazonie, le dégazage sauvage ou autre dérive comme tuer les bébés phoques, s'il est besoin de le préciser (on a vite fait d'être accusé collabo des malheurs de la planète ici : je me couvre, cette fois).
> 
> Un peu de distance et de recul aurait été agréable. Sans rire : regardez le ridicule de l'enchaînement depuis un bête dessin et la façon dont les gens y ont projeté des intentions, discours et positions pour jouer aux zorros rédempteurs. Y'en a certains qui feraient bien d'aller respirer un peu d'air frais et de se prendre une bonne tisane pour se détendre.


Sauf que les anti-ondes ne sont pas écolos et les écolos ne sont pas anti-ondes, aussi drôle ou bête puisse être ton dessin.
Et on peut être écolo et rationel, scientifique, alors que c'est plus chaud pour les anti-ondes, quand même...

----------


## Anonyme866

> Sauf que les anti-ondes ne sont pas écolos et les écolos ne sont pas anti-ondes


Comment peux tu oser affirmer que les anti-ondes ne sont pas écolos et les écolos ne sont pas anti-ondes ? Il y a bien des anti-ondes écolos et écolos anti-ondes, des anti-ondes qui ne se sont pas encore positionnés sur l'écologie et des écolos qui ne se sont pas encore positionné sur les ondes. Ton affirmation péremptoire dédaigne la diversité des positions en caricaturant un clivage qui n'a pas lieu d'être. J'espère que tu as honte de toi.

Là, tu vois, je viens d'être aussi con que ceux qui interprètent une phrase d'il y a trois jour. Question : as tu envie, qu'à chaque fois que tu interviennes, de tortiller du clavier en triplant le volume de chacun de tes propos pour être sûr que ceux ci ne soient pas dévoyés par des gens tordus et/ou susceptibles ? M'est avis que tu en aurais vite marre...

----------


## Doc TB

Revenons en au débat. Aucune substance n'est inoffensive, même l'eau, et il est impossible de prouver scientifiquement que quelque chose est inoffensif. Les ondes sont comme l'eau : indispensables à la vie, mais nuisibles dans certaines conditions. Buvez 20 litres d'eau d'un coup et vous êtes mort. Pareil pour les ondes. A défaut de prouver que quelque chose est inoffensif, on peut par contre chercher le seuil de nocivité, ce qui a été fait largement sur les ondes et qui n'est d'ailleurs pas directement combattu par les ondes : on cherche les premiers effets concrets via l'effet thermique et on applique un facteur 50 pour être sur d’être en deçà dans tous les cas. Ce seuil thermique n'est d'ailleurs quasiment plus contesté, même par les anti-ondes. Ce qu'ils prônent maintenant, c'est qu'il y aurait un effet "non-thermique" mystérieux et délétère, ce qui reste de la science-fiction, voir de la religion pour l'heure. Personne n'a jamais mis en évidence un tel effet, et cela demanderais une révolution en médecine ou en physique fondamentale. A vrai dire, c'est la même chose que de prouver que l'homéopathie à un effet non-placebo par la "mémoire de l'eau" ou que les guérisseurs soignent par imposition des mains. On navigue dans la pseudo-science.

----------


## keulz

> Comment peux tu oser affirmer que les anti-ondes ne sont pas écolos et les écolos ne sont pas anti-ondes ? Il y a bien des anti-ondes écolos et écolos anti-ondes, des anti-ondes qui ne se sont pas encore positionnés sur l'écologie et des écolos qui ne se sont pas encore positionné sur les ondes. Ton affirmation péremptoire dédaigne la diversité des positions en caricaturant un clivage qui n'a pas lieu d'être. J'espère que tu as honte de toi.
> 
> Là, tu vois, je viens d'être aussi con que ceux qui interprètent une phrase d'il y a trois jour. Question : as tu envie, qu'à chaque fois que tu interviennes, de tortiller du clavier en triplant le volume de chacun de tes propos pour être sûr que ceux ci ne soient pas dévoyés par des gens tordus et/ou susceptibles ? M'est avis que tu en aurais vite marre...


Sauf que ma phrase est vraie.
Bref, tu passes à côté de la nuance de français que j'ai essayé de te montrer, celle qui évite les amalgames.
Tant pis, pas envie de passer plus de temps à expliquer des notions de Français sur ce topic.

---------- Post added at 15h09 ---------- Previous post was at 15h07 ----------




> Revenons en au débat. Aucune substance n'est inoffensive, même l'eau, et il est impossible de prouver scientifiquement que quelque chose est inoffensif. Les ondes sont comme l'eau : indispensables à la vie, mais nuisibles dans certaines conditions. Buvez 20 litres d'eau d'un coup et vous êtes mort. Pareil pour les ondes. A défaut de prouver que quelque chose est inoffensif, on peut par contre chercher le seuil de nocivité, ce qui a été fait largement sur les ondes et qui n'est d'ailleurs pas directement combattu par les ondes : on cherche les premiers effets concrets via l'effet thermique et on applique un facteur 50 pour être sur d’être en deçà dans tous les cas. Ce seuil thermique n'est d'ailleurs quasiment plus contesté, même par les anti-ondes. Ce qu'ils prônent maintenant, c'est qu'il y aurait un effet "non-thermique" mystérieux et délétère, ce qui reste de la science-fiction, voir de la religion pour l'heure. Personne n'a jamais mis en évidence un tel effet, et cela demanderais une révolution en médecine ou en physique fondamentale. A vrai dire, c'est la même chose que de prouver que l'homéopathie à un effet non-placebo par la "mémoire de l'eau" ou que les guérisseurs soignent par imposition des mains. On navigue dans la pseudo-science.


D'ailleurs, n'ont été abordés que les aspects dangerosité pour le cerveau, mais quid des organes génitaux ?
A priori c'est pareil, non ?

----------


## Doc TB

> D'ailleurs, n'ont été abordés que les aspects dangerosité pour le cerveau, mais quid des organes génitaux ?
> A priori c'est pareil, non ?


En théorie oui, en pratique, tu as plus souvent un téléphone portable en émission à proximité de ton cerveau que de tes organes génitaux.

----------


## keulz

> En théorie oui, en pratique, tu as plus souvent un téléphone portable en émission à proximité de ton cerveau que de tes organes génitaux.


Certes, certes. Mais il passe pas beaucoup de temps près du cerveau. Et puis il faut hiérarchiser les organes, les gens utilisent plus souvent leurs organes génitaux que leur cerveau...  :<_<:

----------


## Doc TB

Non mais 1 minute à 5 cm de ton cerveau en émission, ça fait quelques jours en veille prés de tes couilles. Ensuite, quelque que soit la durée, biologiquement (j'ai dit biologiquement), une couille est moins complexe qu'un cerveau.

----------


## keulz

> une couille est moins complexe qu'un cerveau.


D'où la plus importante utilisation de celles-ci au détriment de celle du cerveau...?

Sinon, tu pourrais nous communiquer les graph de puissance d'émission d'un portable au cours du temps avec les légendes des axes stp ?

----------


## Doc TB

> Sinon, tu pourrais nous communiquer les graph de puissance d'émission d'un portable au cours du temps avec les légendes des axes stp ?


Ben non, c'est fait de manière empirique en mettant un portable à coté d'une antenne reliée à un analyseur de spectre. Ça donne des mesures fiables relativement, mais pas du tout dans l'absolu. En abscisse y a le temps (0 - 30 secondes), en ordonnée la puissance émise (0 - 100%), mais je ne pourrais pas dire la puissance exacte en mW

----------


## keulz

> Ben non, c'est fait de manière empirique en mettant un portable à coté d'une antenne reliée à un analyseur de spectre. Ça donne des mesures fiables relativement, mais pas du tout dans l'absolu. En abscisse y a le temps (0 - 30 secondes), en ordonnée la puissance émise (0 - 100%), mais je ne pourrais pas dire la puissance exacte en mW


C'était surtout le temps qui m'intéressait. Sinon, pour la puissance, une valeur en % est tout à fait recevable d'un point de vue scientifique, même si l'échelle linéaire est assez évidente et que donc on peut déduire le reste. 
En tout cas, merci pour la valeur temporelle.

----------


## Monsieur Odd

> Comment peux tu oser affirmer que les anti-ondes ne sont pas écolos et les écolos ne sont pas anti-ondes ? Il y a bien des anti-ondes écolos et écolos anti-ondes, des anti-ondes qui ne se sont pas encore positionnés sur l'écologie et des écolos qui ne se sont pas encore positionné sur les ondes. Ton affirmation péremptoire dédaigne la diversité des positions en caricaturant un clivage qui n'a pas lieu d'être. J'espère que tu as honte de toi.
> 
> Là, tu vois, je viens d'être aussi con que ceux qui interprètent une phrase d'il y a trois jour. Question : as tu envie, qu'à chaque fois que tu interviennes, de tortiller du clavier en triplant le volume de chacun de tes propos pour être sûr que ceux ci ne soient pas dévoyés par des gens tordus et/ou susceptibles ? M'est avis que tu en aurais vite marre...


Chez les papous, il y a des papous papa et des papous pas papa, il y a des papous papa à poux et des papous papa pas à poux, des papous papa à poux pas papa, etc.

----------


## Wobak

> Chez les papous, il y a des papous papa et des papous pas papa, il y a des papous papa à poux et des papous papa pas à poux, des papous papa à poux pas papa, etc.


J'ai pensé à la même  ::lol::

----------


## Doc TB

A noter : http://cpc.cx/5nY

Cette fois, il est par contre difficile de répondre puisque ce sont principalement tous les organismes officiels qui sont attaqués. Tous sont bien entendu corrompus et coupables, dans la plus belle tradition de la théorie du complot. Même les écolos sont coupables d’être complice de la destruction de l'humanité par les vapeurs au mercure des lampes fluocompactes. Et ne parlons pas de la justice, effroyablement corrompue. Le seul point intéressant reste toutefois qu'il est parvenu à exhumer une pétition électronique que j'avais signée en 2007 sur les OGM. Suite à une déclaration, disons "étonnante" de Sarkozy, tout juste élu, j'avais effectivement signé avec des milliers d'autres gens dont une bonne partie du gratin de l'agronomie, une pétition qui demandait à ce que les actions politiques d'interdiction ou d'autorisation d'une culture OGM soient décidée en fonction d'études scientifiques indépendantes, et non de manière arbitraire. Ceci faisant surement de moi un suppôt de Monsanto :D Il s'agit toutefois là d'un excellent exemple des méthodes utilisées de part et d'autres pour jeter le discrédit sur quelqu'un ou sur un organisme.

----------


## gros_bidule

Est-il vraiment utile de faire de la pub pour un imbécile à l'égo sur-dimensionné ? Plus on parle de lui et plus il monte dans les recherches Google.
Laissons-le avec ses délires de complot et de sites censurés (pipeau).

Ou bien mettons des liens raccourcis (cpc.cx) plutôt que les adresse directes du site, et remplaçons _Filterman_© par _Superman_.
Ouaiiiiiis !  :Gerbe:  (coincoin radioactif)

----------


## Doc TB

C'est pas sot :D

----------


## Tomaka17

En tout cas il vient de poster sa toute première info vérifiable :



> Voilà ce qui se passe quand on essaye d'accéder au site sur les mesures faites sur la radioactivité en France. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://criter.irsn.fr/exercice/acteur/ 
> 
> 
> Suite à un problème technique sur notre plateforme, le site est indisponible. 
> ...


Certes le site dont il donne le lien est effectivement mort, mais les données sont en fait tout bêtement accessibles à l'adresse www.mesure-radioactivite.fr

----------


## Frite

> Le seul point intéressant reste toutefois qu'il est parvenu à exhumer une pétition électronique que j'avais signée en 2007 sur les OGM. Suite à une déclaration, disons "étonnante" de Sarkozy, tout juste élu, j'avais effectivement signé avec des milliers d'autres gens dont une bonne partie du gratin de l'agronomie, une pétition qui demandait à ce que les actions politiques d'interdiction ou d'autorisation d'une culture OGM soient décidée en fonction d'études scientifiques indépendantes, et non de manière arbitraire. Ceci faisant surement de moi un suppôt de Monsanto :D Il s'agit toutefois là d'un excellent exemple des méthodes utilisées de part et d'autres pour jeter le discrédit sur quelqu'un ou sur un organisme.


Et ben, il t'en veut vraiment, pour avoir googlé tout l'ours jusqu'en page 72 pour trouver une information "compromettante"...
Un peu déçu par cet article tout de même, il n'y a pas de montage rigolo prouvant scientifiquement ses dires.

----------


## von_yaourt

Monsieur Doc TB, aurais-tu je te prie un lien vers les études de 1996, 1998 et 2000 citées en page 80 dans l'encart "l'imposture des 0.6 V/m", ou à défaut un lien vers une source qui traduit leurs conclusions (en français ou en anglais, car je lis très mal l'Austro-hongrois) ? Si c'est mentionné dans le rapport de 2007 de l'AFSSET, ce serait même méga tip top, mais comme j'ai pas le nom des chercheurs ou de l'étude, je ne peux pas les chercher dans le document (http://www.anses.fr/ET/DocumentsET/R...091109_web.pdf).

----------


## Dodai

J'ai trouvé ce dossier très intéressant  ::):  (sans pour autant entrer dans le jargon scientifique trop poussé), ce qui m'as permis (voir même tout les lecteurs de CPC) d'avoir un avis sur cette polémique des ondes. 

Ce qui m'as fais bien rigoler, c'est que M. F.i.l.t.e.r.m.a.n (purée, on dirais une marque pour accessoires d'aquarium) ne semble rien démontrer (ah si le mauvais gout de "son" site web  ::rolleyes:: ), sauf de temps en temps un ou deux trucs (j'ai eu un mal fou à lire certains passages ... à croire que le site à été conçu pour pas être lu  :tired: ) plutôt douteux. 
Et pis entre nous y a des choses biens plus dangereuses que des ondes EM, par exemple les produits chimiques utilisés pour l'entretien de la maison qui aurons probablement plus de chance de vous tuer que les ondes de nos appareils (qui rappelons-le est soumis à une norme). 
Donc pour pas mourir de cancer :
- Vivre dans une grotte en campagne.
- Ne pas avoir d'appareils électroniques.
- Ne pas fumer.
- Ne pas manger, ni boire (car ça apporte là aussi le cancer)
- Et bien sur ... ne pas respirer (car aussi c'est cancérigène)
- Et l'ultime solution pour ne pas attraper le cancer. C'est d'être un zombie.
A prendre au 50e degrés. :;):

----------


## olih

> J'ai trouvé ce dossier très intéressant  (sans pour autant entrer dans le jargon scientifique trop poussé), ce qui m'as permis (voir même tout les lecteurs de CPC) d'avoir un avis sur cette polémique des ondes. 
> 
> Ce qui m'as fais bien rigoler, c'est que M. F.i.l.t.e.r.m.a.n (purée, on dirais une marque pour accessoires d'aquarium) ne semble rien démontrer (ah si le mauvais gout de "son" site web ), sauf de temps en temps un ou deux trucs (j'ai eu un mal fou à lire certains passages ... à croire que le site à été conçu pour pas être lu ) plutôt douteux. 
> Et pis entre nous y a des choses biens plus dangereuses que des ondes EM, par exemple les produits chimiques utilisés pour l'entretien de la maison qui aurons probablement plus de chance de vous tuer que les ondes de nos appareils (qui rappelons-le est soumis à une norme). 
> Donc pour pas mourir de cancer :
> - Vivre dans une grotte en campagne.
> - Ne pas avoir d'appareils électroniques.
> - Ne pas fumer.
> - Ne pas manger, ni boire (car ça apporte là aussi le cancer)
> ...


 A vivre dans une grotte, tu as toute les chances de te taper des taux de radioactivité "élevés"  ::ninja::

----------


## Doc TB

> Monsieur Doc TB, aurais-tu je te prie un lien vers les études de 1996, 1998 et 2000 citées en page 80 dans l'encart "l'imposture des 0.6 V/m", ou à défaut un lien vers une source qui traduit leurs conclusions (en français ou en anglais, car je lis très mal l'Austro-hongrois) ? Si c'est mentionné dans le rapport de 2007 de l'AFSSET, ce serait même méga tip top, mais comme j'ai pas le nom des chercheurs ou de l'étude, je ne peux pas les chercher dans le document (http://www.anses.fr/ET/DocumentsET/R...091109_web.pdf).


Aaaah ! Enfin de la vraie question  ::):  Ça tombe bien, j'ai tout mon énorme dossier a proximité, j'aurais pu écrire un bouquin avec tout ça  ::): 

Dans le rapport de l'AFFSET, page 336. Je cite :




> La valeur de 0,6 V/m est souvent évoquée comme proposition de valeur limite d’exposition en termes de niveaux de champ électrique.
> 
> Cette valeur de 0,6 V/m a été proposée initialement en 1998 par G. Oberfeld du Département santé de la ville de Salzbourg (Autriche). Il s’appuyait sur les résultats de l’étude de Mann et Röschke [Mann et Röschke, 1996] publiée en 1996. Cette étude montrait un effet sur l’électroencéphalogramme pendant le sommeil d’un champ électromagnétique à la fréquence de 900 MHz avec une modulation de type GSM, pour une densité de puissance appliquée de 0,5 W/m². À partir de ce résultat, G. Oberfeld a pris en compte un facteur de sécurité de 500, atteignant alors une densité de puissance de 1 mW/m². Cela correspond à un niveau de champ électrique de 0,6 V/m115.
> 
> Toutefois, en 1998 et 2000, les mêmes auteurs ont publié deux nouveaux articles expliquant qu’ils ne retrouvaient pas les effets de la première étude [Mann et al., 1998] et [Wagner et al., 2000], et ce, en appliquant des niveaux d’exposition très supérieurs à ceux de la première étude (jusqu’à 50 W/m² au lieu de 0,5 W/m²).
> 
> Ces études ont été ignorées et la valeur de 0,6 V/m a continué d’être utilisée malgré l’absence de justification scientifique. En  2000,  une  des  résolutions  adoptée  à  la  majorité  des  voix  à  l’issue  d’une conférence internationale à Salzbourg, a concerné l’introduction d’une valeur limite de 100 mW/m² (6,2 V/m) pour l’ensemble des applications radiofréquences et d’une valeur limite de 1 mW/m² (0,6 V/m) pour les émetteurs de téléphonie mobile.
> 
> Cette valeur de 0,6 V/m (0,1 µW/cm² ou 1 mW/m²) a été reprise par R. Santini en 2001 [Santini, 2001] et elle est depuis souvent citée par de nombreuses associations, comme la valeur limite « acceptable » pour les émetteurs de téléphonie mobile.
> ...


Plus précieusement, pour répondre à ta question.

Etude originale (1996) : _Mann K., Roschke J. (1996). Effects of pulsed high-frequency electromagnetic fields on human sleep. Neuropsychobiology; 33(1):41-7._ 
Lien : http://content.karger.com/ProdukteDB...oduktNr=224082
Abstract gratuit, étude payante. J'ai acheté le PDF pour l'enquête, mais le piratage, c'est mal.

Réplication 1 (1998) : _Mann K., Roschke J., Connemann B. et al. (1998). No effects of pulsed high-frequency electromagnetic fields on heart rate variability during human sleep. Neuropsychobiology; 38(4):251-6._
Lien : http://content.karger.com/ProdukteDB...Ausgabe=226273
Pareil

Réplication 2 (2000) : _Wagner P., Roschke J., Mann K. et al. (2000). Human sleep EEG under the influence of pulsed radiofrequency  electromagnetic fields.  Results  from  polysomnographies using  submaximal  high  power flux densities. Neuropsychobiology; 42(4):207-12._
Lien : http://content.karger.com/ProdukteDB...oduktNr=224082
Itoo.

----------


## von_yaourt

Absolument parfait ! Merci !  :;):

----------


## Lt Anderson

> M. F.i.l.t.e.r.m.a.n (purée, on dirais une marque pour accessoires d'aquarium)


Moi ça m'a fait penser à Fiterman, le Charles Fiterman du PCF.














 ::ninja::

----------


## ryohji

> Moi ça m'a fait penser à Fiterman, le Charles Fiterman du PCF.

----------


## keulz

> Aaaah ! Enfin de la vraie question


 C'est vrai que ce n'est pas comme si on demandait la biblio un peu au dessus.  :tired:

----------


## Anonyme866

> Aaaah ! Enfin de la vraie question  Ça tombe bien, j'ai tout mon énorme dossier a proximité, *j'aurais pu écrire un bouquin avec tout ça*


Just do it !

----------


## Damz

Tien il a refait un article sur l'article le 30.

----------


## keulz

> Tien il a refait un article sur l'article le 30.


Lien ?

----------


## Doc TB

http://cpc.cx/5Em

Je ne sais pas si je peux vraiment argumenter aux allégations comme quoi Canard PC bénéficie des budgets publicitaires des industriels comme Monsanto et SFR  :ouaiouai: 

A noter que dans tout son verbiage, il oublie les lobbies anti-ondes et leur business de vendeur de peur, mais bon...

----------


## Bah

Moi ce que je trouve étrange c'est qu'un mec qui aime pas les ondes s'appelle Filterman. Coïncidence ? Je ne crois pas !!!

----------


## keulz

> http://cpc.cx/5Em
> 
> Je ne sais pas si je peux vraiment argumenter aux allégations comme quoi Canard PC bénéficie des budgets publicitaires des industriels comme Monsanto et SFR 
> 
> A noter que dans tout son verbiage, il oublie les lobbies anti-ondes et leur business de vendeur de peur, mais bon...


 Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait quoi que ce soit à tirer d'un esprit aussi limité en esprit critique. Parce que dire non à tout, c'est montrer la même indépendance et liberté d'esprit que dire oui à tout. 

Entre déclarations sans preuves et démarches de manipulation de bas étage (j'ai vu les mêmes expliquées dans des magazines lus par ma copine, c'est dire), ses écrits ne posent qu'une seules est vraie, grande question : comment un aveugle fait-il pour écrire autant avec un clavier ?

----------


## Anonyme866

Par une exceptionnelle maîtrise du braille ?

Et la cécité expliquerait certains choix esthétiques du site.

----------


## keulz

> Par une exceptionnelle maîtrise du braille ?


C'est vrai que quand il s'agit de brailler des conneries, il s'avère détenir une remarquable maîtrise.

----------


## Flad

Pour ceux que ca intéresse, ce matin sur France Info il y avait un "long" échange entre un journaliste et le président de l'ANCES sur les études actuelles concernant les ondes.
En regardant vite fait j'ai pas trouvé le truc sur leur site, c'était pendant les infos de ce matin entre 7h30 et 08h00.

----------


## Epikoienkore

Et, en substance, ça racontait quoi ?

----------


## Flad

Ca ressemblait à une bonne synthèse du CPC Hardware  :^_^: 
Et il parlait d'étude en cours sur les possibles liens avec des tumeurs etc.

----------


## keulz

> Pour ceux que ca intéresse, ce matin sur France Info il y avait un "long" échange entre un journaliste et le président de l'ANCES sur les études actuelles concernant les ondes.
> En regardant vite fait j'ai pas trouvé le truc sur leur site, c'était pendant les infos de ce matin entre 7h30 et 08h00.


Je suis passé sur leur site, pas moyen de trouver où réécouter l'émission...  :Emo:

----------


## Flad

Erf :/

----------


## keulz

> Erf :/


Si au moins j'avais le titre de l'émission.  :tired:

----------


## Flad

C'était pas une émission, c'était pendant le journal du matin (de 07h à 08h). Sachant que cette parti précise était aux environs de 07h30-08h00.

----------


## keulz

> C'était pas une émission, c'était pendant le journal du matin (de 07h à 08h). Sachant que cette parti précise était aux environs de 07h30-08h00.


La séquence avait forcément un nom !
Mais j'en ai fait un paquet et je n'ai pas trouvé.

----------


## Mastaba

> http://cpc.cx/5Em
> 
> Je ne sais pas si je peux vraiment argumenter aux allégations comme quoi Canard PC bénéficie des budgets publicitaires des industriels comme Monsanto et SFR 
> 
> A noter que dans tout son verbiage, il oublie les lobbies anti-ondes et leur business de vendeur de peur, mais bon...


Sans compter celui de Heden.

Mais sinon en parlant de non-violence j' aime bien sa méthode à base de tank  :B): 
(Et qui, double combo, sert aussi de preuve soit dit en passant)

----------


## LaVaBo

Bientôt toute la vérité sur les antennes-relai au sommet des tours du world trade center. AVEC ENCORE DES PREUVES !!

----------


## Doc TB

Vous dites ça parce que vous êtes financé par Monsanto...  ::):

----------


## keulz

> Vous dites ça parce que vous êtes financé par Monsanto...


Ben n'empêche que maintenant je suis bien plus heureux.
Ca change les esprits de nourrir des chatons avec des OGM et de les voir mourir en 2 jours en poussant des cris tout mignons.
Ou alors de tabasser un écolo à coup de pelle en rentrant le soir.

----------


## Tomaka17

De toute façon, nous somme tous sous le contrôle des réptiliens qui utilisent les antennes pour manipuler nos cerveaux, et ça c'est un fait.
(d'ailleurs j'ai entendu dire qu'un certain O.B. faisait partie des réptiliens, méfiez-vous)

----------


## moutaine

> De toute façon, nous somme tous sous le contrôle des réptiliens qui utilisent les antennes pour manipuler nos cerveaux, et ça c'est un fait.
> (d'ailleurs j'ai entendu dire qu'un certain O.B. faisait partie des réptiliens, méfiez-vous)

----------


## LaVaBo

> Vous dites ça parce que vous êtes financé par Monsanto...


Peut-être que leur maïs fait le meilleur popcorn, placé devant une antenne 3G.

Et je voudrais signaler que mon voisin mange bio, et j'ai fait caca mou hier. C'est donc la *preuve* que le bio donne la colique dans un* rayon d'au moins 10 mètres*, et ce *en passant à travers les umrs porteurs d'un immeuble.* Et ça, les médias le cachent tous, il y a eu très exactement moins d'une dizaine d'article sur le sujet en 2011 (*véridique*).
Hardware canard Pc n'a pas une fois évoqué le sujet dans leur article sur les boîtiers de pc, et veulent nous faire croire qu'ils sont objectifs ?

----------


## keulz

> Peut-être que leur maïs fait le meilleur popcorn, placé devant une antenne 3G.
> 
> Et je voudrais signaler que mon voisin mange bio, et j'ai fait caca mou hier. C'est donc la *preuve* que le bio donne la colique dans un* rayon d'au moins 10 mètres*, et ce *en passant à travers les umrs porteurs d'un immeuble.* Et ça, les médias le cachent tous, il y a eu très exactement moins d'une dizaine d'article sur le sujet en 2011 (*véridique*).
> Hardware canard Pc n'a pas une fois évoqué le sujet dans leur article sur les boîtiers de pc, et veulent nous faire croire qu'ils sont objectifs ?


En même temps, ils ne savent même pas ce qu'est un *umrs*, ils ne sont pas au fait des nouvelles technologies.

----------


## Cybernoid

Le dernier numéro de "Sciences et pseudo-sciences" a un article très élogieux sur le dossier ondes électromagnétique de Canard PC :



Venant d'une revue de référence comme celle-ci ça fait plaisir  ::):

----------


## Bah

Pouah ! Encore un magasine vendu à Monsantorangetelecom !

----------


## keulz

> Pouah ! Encore un magasine vendu à Monsantorangetelecom !


Non, tu confonds avec les OGM. C'est le FBI qui s'occupe de ce secteur, ou la CIA, des fois, ce sont d'ailleurs eux qui font les fiches de paie du doc.

----------


## Ghargan

Excusez moi messieurs, c'est par ici les recrutements pour Monsanto?

Parce que bon, visiblement y'en a pas mal qui touchent un cheque supplementaire a la fin du mois ici  ::): 

J'ai un chaton mort pour confirmer ma bonne volonté?

PS : merci pour cet excellent dossier, ça ma permis de gagner un débat familial a table  ::):

----------


## thauthau

Si c'est pas beau cet article
http://www.pcinpact.com/news/76098-w...-aux-ondes.htm

----------


## Tomaka17

J'ai bondi en voyant ça :




> D’un point de vue réglementaire, affirment les députés, le décret du 3 mai 2002, basé sur la recommandation 1999/519/CE du Conseil de l’Union Européenne relative à l’exposition du public aux champs électromagnétiques, serait « largement remis en question » car il « n’est fondé que sur des éléments techniques et ne prend pas en compte la problématique de santé publique et des effets physiopathologiques des ondes électromagnétiques ».


Cette loi est totalement obsolète puisqu'elle ne prend en compte que des faits scientifiques et ignore totalement l'ésotérisme, c'est intolérable !

Mais au moins maintenant on sait que les verts ne font pas partie du complot judéo-industrialo-réptilien qui vise à dominer le monde à travers les ondes.

----------


## keulz

> Si c'est pas beau cet article
> http://www.pcinpact.com/news/76098-w...-aux-ondes.htm


J'te jure, le jour où un mec leur apprendra que le soleil nous inonde d'ondes EM, ils vont vouloir le faire éteindre !!!

Sinon, je me demande un truc, au bout de combien d'années on pourra dire que le principe de précaution n'a plus lieu d'être vu qu'on n'a rien constaté de dangereux jusqu'à cette date ?

----------


## LaVaBo

> J'te jure, le jour où un mec leur apprendra que le soleil nous inonde d'ondes EM, ils vont vouloir le faire éteindre !!!
> 
> Sinon, je me demande un truc, au bout de combien d'années on pourra dire que le principe de précaution n'a plus lieu d'être vu qu'on n'a rien constaté de dangereux jusqu'à cette date ?


 Concernant les risques de cancer, ça va être en décennies plus qu'en années, sur les humains. Et l'absence de nocivité est difficile à établir, vu que justement t'as pas de preuve que c'est sans danger. Donc même si l'OMS ou je ne sais qui dit qu'après x0 années sans lien avec un danger précis, c'est safe, tout le monde n'adhérera pas. Complot, tout ça.

----------


## keulz

> Concernant les risques de cancer, ça va être en décennies plus qu'en années, sur les humains. Et l'absence de nocivité est difficile à établir, vu que justement t'as pas de preuve que c'est sans danger. Donc même si l'OMS ou je ne sais qui dit qu'après x0 années sans lien avec un danger précis, c'est safe, tout le monde n'adhérera pas. Complot, tout ça.


Certes.
En plus, ça pourrait "perturber les gènes transmis aux descendants", et vu que, c'est bien connu :smile: les malformations génétiques sautent une génération sur deux, faudra attendre encore 2 générations !  ::lol::

----------


## znokiss

Ondes électromagnétiques : le projet de loi jeté aux oubliettes.

----------


## keulz

> Ondes électromagnétiques : le projet de loi jeté aux oubliettes.


Tout de suite, C dans l'air sur fr 5 à ce sujet.

Ça ne manquera pas d'être intéressant, mais je les attends au tournant.

Je vous le conseille d'avance, la meilleure émission télé du PAF.

----------


## Tomaka17

> Je vous le conseille d'avance, la meilleure émission télé du PAF.


Jusqu'à ce qu'ils fassent un sujet sur l'astrologie en n'invitant que des astrologues afin de savoir ce que nous réserverait 2013.

Je n'ai vu que les cinq dernières minutes à l'instant et il y avait déjà un gros potentiel de bullshit. J'ai presque peur de regarder la VOD.

----------


## keulz

> Jusqu'à ce qu'ils fassent un sujet sur l'astrologie en n'invitant que des astrologues afin de savoir ce que nous réserverait 2013.


Ta gueule.

Ça n'est jamais arrivé.

Jamais.

Surtout pas avec Yves Calvi.

(sinon, c'était bien, l'autre prix nobel des robin des toit à fait ce qu'il devait faire mais la science n'a pas été violée à ce que j'ai pu suivre.)

----------


## Mastaba

J' y ai découvert l'existence de magnifiques slips blindés anti-ondes, vivement le test dans CPCHW.  ::): 

C'est dommage qu'ils n'aient visiblement pas lu l'article du doc parcequ'il y aurait eu des choses à dire, du caractère non-ionisant à la tour Eiffel en passant par les bonnes ondes analogiques ou la surmultiplication des antennes en conséquence à une baisse de leur puissance.

----------


## Maria Kalash

Pour ceux qui ont échappé à la nouvelle, Doc TB sera sur France Inter.

----------


## keulz

> Pour ceux qui ont échappé à la nouvelle, Doc TB sera sur France Inter.


 ::wub:: 

En plus je devrais être dans ma voiture à ce moment là !  ::lol::

----------


## TheProjectHate

Du coup j'ai découvert le topic, et :


> Je ne sais pas si je peux vraiment argumenter aux allégations comme quoi Canard PC bénéficie des budgets publicitaires des industriels comme *Monsanto* et SFR


Je comprends mieux les pubs pour les packs de 20kg de gazon Truffaut dans le dernier CPC hardware, maintenant.

----------


## quikkk

http://www.rue89.com/2013/06/09/mobi...nt-tuer-243087

Doc TB sur Rue 89?  :^_^:

----------


## Mastaba



----------


## Cedski

J'adore: "If you're basing radiation safety procedure on an Internet PNGimage and things go wrong, you have no one to blame but yourself."

 :^_^:

----------


## Groufac

Je découvre ce topic et les différents rebondissements sur le sujet, du coup je suis bien blasé de plus pouvoir chopper le CPC Hardware associé  ::sad:: .

En tout cas l'emission sur France Inter était super intéressante.

----------


## quikkk

Cadeau

----------


## Groufac

::o: 

 :Emo: 

Merci !

----------


## badou

Merci Doc ! C'était vraiment le dossier que je cherchais, bien rédigé, sourcé et plutôt exhaustif.

Par contre ya quand même une chose qui me chiffonne :  Le fait que tu fasse référence à la revue "Sciences et pseudo Sciences" en te reposant sur leur crédibilité.
Car quand on se penche un peu sur eux, et notamment sur leur articles à propos des OGM , dire qu'ils ont une position partisane est un doux euphémisme.

----------


## Cybernoid

> Car quand on se penche un peu sur eux, et notamment sur leur articles à propos des OGM , dire qu'ils ont une position partisane est un doux euphémisme.


Globalement non. J'ai déjà vu passer un ou deux articles qui essayaient effectivement de défendre un peu cette technologie, mais globalement ils se bornent à présenter l'état de l'art des connaissance dans le domaine.

L'AFIS est une association qui prône un approche rationnelle aux problèmes technique, et donc dont l'activité principale est de démonter les argumentaires fallacieux. Comme les OGM sont en ce moment sous un feu nourri de critiques (fantaisistes ou non d'ailleurs) il est normal que le sujet soit souvent abordé dans leur revue.

----------


## badou

Tu devrais te renseigner un peut plus avant de statuer sur ce sujet, L'AFIS possède plusieurs membres en conflits d'intérêts avec l'industrie Agro alimentaire, elle est accusé de faire du lobbying pro-OGM à l'assemblée, un de ses membres éminent Marcel-Francis Kahn, à d’ailleurs quitté l'asso en 2008 en dénonçant le problème.
Lis plus en détail leur articles sur les OGM et tu verra que c'est flagrant que les articles sont partisans. Ils ne le cachent même pas en se permettant de d'accuser l'agriculture bio de chamanisme primaire organisé par des fanatiques aucunement scientifiques.
Mr. Houdebine c'est quand même permis ça sur France Inter : 


> « le roundup est moins toxique que l'aspirine ou le sel de cuisine, et qui plus est biodégradable »


La si tu crois toujours qu'ils sont impartial je sais plus ce qu'il te faut.

----------


## Mastaba

A ce niveau là c'est du lobbying anti-ogm caché.

----------


## keulz

> ils sont impartial




Mais c'est vrai que ce houdebine a l'air bien gratiné.

----------


## Cybernoid

> Tu devrais te renseigner un peut plus avant de statuer sur ce sujet, L'AFIS possède plusieurs membres en conflits d'intérêts avec l'industrie Agro alimentaire, elle est accusé de faire du lobbying pro-OGM à l'assemblée, un de ses membres éminent Marcel-Francis Kahn, à d’ailleurs quitté l'asso en 2008 en dénonçant le problème.


Pourquoi pas, mais dans ce cas j'aimerais bien des preuves du fameux conflit d'intérêt. Est-ce qu'il existe des éléments plus substantiels que l'accusation non étayée de Marcel-Francis Kahn dans son courrier de 2008 ?

----------


## Bah

Une enquête canadienne vient de sortir. Apparemment elle indiquerait pas mal de trucs intéressants concernant l’innocuité des ondes. D'après ce blog les conclusions seraient que les normes canadiennes sont très conservatrices (la quantité d'énergie résultant de ces normes serait de l'ordre de 10% de l'énergie métabolique humain, soit en gros un effort très léger) et que les électro-sensibles ont un problème, mais pas lié aux ondes.

----------


## keulz

> Une enquête canadienne vient de sortir. Apparemment elle indiquerait pas mal de trucs intéressants concernant l’innocuité des ondes. D'après ce blog les conclusions seraient que les normes canadiennes sont très conservatrices (la quantité d'énergie résultant de ces normes serait de l'ordre de 10% de l'énergie métabolique humain, soit en gros un effort très léger) et que les électro-sensibles ont un problème, mais pas lié aux ondes.


Faudrait juste que quelqu'un communique les différents liens d'intérêts dont disposent les experts en question pour voir s'il y a conflit d'intérêts.

----------


## Gilbert_Software

Coucou,
moi j'y comprends pas grand chose et ça me cague. Au boulot j'ai une borne DECT de ce genre là : borne
Elle est fixée à environ 2m de moi et à une hauteur de 2m50. Ca craint ?
Je l'ai dans le dos depuis un bail !
Merci de me répondre, ça me tracasse cette histoire.

----------


## quikkk

Tiens, un long article dans Paris Match qui reparle de sujet polémique :

http://www.parismatch.com/Actu/Envir...ethooth-707892

----------


## keulz

> Tiens, un long article dans Paris Match qui reparle de sujet polémique :
> 
> http://www.parismatch.com/Actu/Envir...ethooth-707892


:parismatch:

----------


## quikkk

::trollface::

----------


## kikoro

Les ondes téléphoniques c'est le mal cela empêche les poules de pondre des oeufs!!!!!  ::trollface::

----------


## DarkSquirrel

> Les ondes téléphoniques c'est le mal cela empêche les poules de pondre des oeufs!!!!!


On a trouvé un nouveau contraceptif  ::o:

----------


## Praetor

Vous ne voulez pas que votre fille adolescente tombe enceinte? Il y a une application pour ça  ::trollface::

----------


## farooch

pfiou la remontée de topic du passé

----------


## Anonyme866

Je suis déçu, le site de Filterman ne fonctionne plus.

Quelqu'un saurait où consulter une éventuelle archive du site ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Plus vraiment réaction sur l'article du CPC HW mais le maire de Béziers va faire porter des patchs anti-ondes aux employés de la mairie volontaires.
Voici la doc sur le produit.
Je l'ai parcouru vite fait et cela ressemble à du bullshit marketing. Mais j'aimerais bien l'avis de Doc TB.

----------


## keulz

> Plus vraiment réaction sur l'article du CPC HW mais le maire de Béziers va faire porter des patchs anti-ondes aux employés de la mairie volontaires.
> Voici la doc sur le produit.
> Je l'ai parcouru vite fait et cela ressemble à du bullshit marketing. Mais j'aimerais bien l'avis de Doc TB.


C'est sûr que ça en est.
Par contre il pourrait être marrant d'en acheter pour les "ouvrir", mais quelque chose me dit que ce sont juste des autocollants classiques...

---------- Post added at 17h24 ---------- Previous post was at 17h24 ----------




> Plus vraiment réaction sur l'article du CPC HW mais le maire de Béziers va faire porter des patchs anti-ondes aux employés de la mairie volontaires.
> Voici la doc sur le produit.
> Je l'ai parcouru vite fait et cela ressemble à du bullshit marketing. Mais j'aimerais bien l'avis de Doc TB.


C'est sûr que ça en est.
Par contre il pourrait être marrant d'en acheter pour les "ouvrir", mais quelque chose me dit que ce sont juste des autocollants classiques...

----------


## mirtouf

Et bam 85% d'invalidité.
Elle est pas belle la vie aux frais des contribuables ?

----------


## Zepolak

Vu qu'elle a l'air sérieusement malade, je pense que sa vie n'est pas belle, non.

----------


## Sedjem

Ca c'est ce que tu avances, rien n'est dit dans ce sens dans l'article. De toute façon, le soucis n'est pas là.
Le problème est que on a une décision de justice qui lui donne raison sur une "patologie" médicale, là ou aucune étude scientifique n'a prouvé médicalement que cette patologie éxiste réellement.

----------


## Cheshire

> Ca c'est ce que tu avances, rien n'est dit dans ce sens dans l'article. De toute façon, le soucis n'est pas là.
> Le problème est que on a une décision de justice qui lui donne raison sur une "patologie" médicale, là ou aucune étude scientifique n'a prouvé médicalement que cette patologie éxiste réellement.


Ça dépend de ce dont on parle. Les symptômes, quelle que soit leur origine (ondes ou complètement psychosomatique), sont bien réels, et posent visiblement de gros problèmes à la personne en question.

----------


## Epikoienkore

Yep, c'est un peu comme la fibromyalgie, ce sont des pathologies qui font débat mais les gens qui souffrent eux il n'y a pas débat là, ils souffrent clairement et même si la cause a du mal à être identifiée, la souffrance et le handicap générés sont bien réels ! Et du fait on ne peut pas rester les bras ballants à les regarder souffrir en attendant que les scientifiques s'accordent...

----------


## Eradan

La fibromyalgie est une maladie reconnue, même si difficile à diagnostiquer.

----------


## Numeror

Étant donné que cette souffrance semble avoir une cause essentiellement psychologique, j'espère que ces allocations ne serviront pas à financer les marchands d'appareils anti-ondes  qui surfent sur la souffrance plutôt qu'a la consultation de psychologues voire psychiatres.

Je pense qu'on devrait parler d'electrophobie plutôt que d'electrosensibilité. En effet, comment se dire"  sensible" quand dans la méta analyse ils indiquent que les symptômes peuvent même apparaître avec l'appareil éteint ?

Y-a-t-il des études qui étudient ce trouble d'un point de vue phobie sociale/ trouble psychique ?
Parce que pour cette invaladité, ça me semble comme être claustrophobe et conducteur de métro ou hôtesse de l'air, c'est dur... .

D'ailleurs l'avocate de la plaignante se félicite que ça ait été reconnu comme maladie plutôt que" comme une quelconque maladie psychologique ou phobie sociale" ! Ou comment en une phrase mépriser la souffrance psychologique de ceux possédant des phobies sociales. C'est sur qu'a partir du moment ou on refuse de reconnaître l'importance des phobies sociales, ça devient dur d'admettre qu'on puisse en avoir. Il serait également plus facile pour le claustrophobe d'admettre que le problème vienne des espaces clos (cause externe) qu'en lui même 
J'ai moi même quelques phobies sociales bien que légères mais quand on lit" des forums" sur n'importequoiphobie (agora.., arachno, etc...) on se dit que certains sont tout aussi handiccapés par cela si ce n'est plus que les electrophobiques.
Mais bon parler d'ondes c'est plus trendy et spectaculaire que de parler de foules, d'espaces réduits, d'araignées ou de canards maléfiques...

D'ailleurs l'avocate de la plaignante se félicite que ça n'ait pas été considéré" comme une quelconque maladie psychologique ou phobie sociale". Ou comment dedaigner en une phrase la souffrance psychique...   n'importe quoi. C'est sur qu'il serait plus facile également pour le claustrophobe que le problème vienne des espaces clos (cause externe) que de lui même. En perpetuant de tels avis négatifs sur les troubles psychiques, pas évident que ceux qui en souffrent refusent de l'admettre ou de se soigner.

----------


## Zepolak

> Étant donné que cette souffrance semble avoir une cause essentiellement psychologique, j'espère que ces allocations ne serviront pas à financer les marchands d'appareils anti-ondes  qui surfent sur la souffrance plutôt qu'a la consultation de psychologues voire psychiatres.


Le jour où ces bidules seront éligibles à un remboursement, je pense qu'il faudra songer à changer de planète  ::):

----------


## znokiss

Le jour où ça arrive, je démissionne et me reconvertit en fabricant de brodule.

----------


## keulz

https://www.facebook.com/BazzoTV/vid...0030000045742/

Moins de 5 minutes, très sympa à voir.
Et oui, ils ont les mêmes au quebec (ça aurait été étonnant).  :^_^:

----------


## quikkk

Merci c'était l'fun!

----------


## natijah

1) Exposition aux ondes : les résultats de l'enquête nationale de l'ANFR

2) Compteurs intelligents, ondes dangereuses et électrophobie

----------


## blutch2

> 1) Exposition aux ondes : les résultats de l'enquête nationale de l'ANFR
> 
> 2) Compteurs intelligents, ondes dangereuses et électrophobie


Le second lien, je ne suis pas convaincu, ils n'arrêtent pas de se contredire dans leur texte. Limite on dirait que les ondes sont moins nocives que le soleil. Mais le soleil apporte sa contribution à la vie par la vitamine D.

----------


## Tomaka17

> Le second lien, je ne suis pas convaincu, ils n'arrêtent pas de se contredire dans leur texte. Limite on dirait que les ondes sont moins nocives que le soleil. Mais le soleil apporte sa contribution à la vie par la vitamine D.


Le soleil émet des ondes ultra-violettes ionisantes et qui peuvent provoquer des cancers de la peau. C'est une surprise pour personne.
Je ne vois pas en quoi le fait de dire que les ondes sont moins nocives que le soleil est une exagération. Le fait que le soleil soit globalement bénéfique pour la vie sur Terre ne le rend pas moins dangereux.

----------


## blutch2

> Le soleil émet des ondes ultra-violettes ionisantes et qui peuvent provoquer des cancers de la peau. C'est une surprise pour personne.
> Je ne vois pas en quoi le fait de dire que les ondes sont moins nocives que le soleil est une exagération. Le fait que le soleil soit globalement bénéfique pour la vie sur Terre ne le rend pas moins dangereux.


Le problème est là. On sait que le soleil est dangereux pour la santé, c'est certain mais on ne sait pas dire avec certitude si les ondes sont moins nocives que le soleil.
C'est pourquoi je ne suis pas convaincu par l'article.
Comment sais-tu que les ondes sont moins nocives que le soleil?  ::blink::

----------


## keulz

> Le problème est là. On sait que le soleil est dangereux pour la santé, c'est certain mais on ne sait pas dire avec certitude si les ondes sont moins nocives que le soleil.
> C'est pourquoi je ne suis pas convaincu par l'article.
> Comment sais-tu que les ondes sont moins nocives que le soleil?


Déjà, les conneries à propos de la dangerosité des compteurs "intelligents" ne sont pas nouveaux, je me demande s'il n'y a pas un groupe responsable de lancer ça dans chaque pays où ce type de compteurs arrive, comme au quebec : https://www.facebook.com/BazzoTV/vid...0030000045742/

Ensuite, c'est assez absurde de comparer "les ondes" au soleil étant donné qu'au delà des particules envoyées par ce dernier (dont la magnétosphère nous protège) il ne nous envoie que des "ondes", justement.
Donc c'est la même chose, tout ce qui varie sont les fréquences de ces ondes et leur "puissance".

Maintenant, ce qui permet de dire que le soleil est plus dangereux que les compteurs électriques ou les téléphones ou le wifi ou... n'importe quoi qui nous entoure comme ça, c'est que certains rayonnements du soleils (des UV en particulier) sont dit "ionisants", comme le dit tomaka, c'est à dire que les photons sont suffisamment énergétiques pour modifier de la matière, là où ceux qui sont moins puissants ne sont capables que de la chauffer (plus la fréquence d'une onde EM diminue, plus l'énergie de son photon et basse).

Le seul danger, donc, lié aux ondes que l'on utilise (radio, wifi, gsm, et autres) est celui d'un échauffement des tissus. C'est assez facile à mesurer et à modéliser pour avoir des ordres de grandeurs, ça a été fait et les normes en vigueur sont largement "safe" ET respectée, si tu as lu le premier lien donné par natijah.

Pour autant, les compteurs intelligents sont dangereux, mais pas pour la santé, ils sont dangereux pour la vie privée.

----------


## znokiss

> Le second lien, je ne suis pas convaincu, ils n'arrêtent pas de se contredire dans leur texte. Limite on dirait que les ondes sont moins nocives que le soleil. Mais le soleil apporte sa contribution à la vie par la vitamine D.


Un truc qui est indispensable à la vie ne veut pas dire qu'il n'est pas nocif. Sans eau on meurt. Avec trop d'eau on meurt aussi, tout est question de mesure. Idem pour le soleil qui nous aide avec la vitamine D et nous tue si on en abuse avec le cancer de la peau.

----------


## blutch2

> Un truc qui est indispensable à la vie ne veut pas dire qu'il n'est pas nocif. Sans eau on meurt. Avec trop d'eau on meurt aussi, tout est question de mesure. Idem pour le soleil qui nous aide avec la vitamine D et nous tue si on en abuse avec le cancer de la peau.


C'est pour ça que je n'ai pas écris :"le soleil est indispensable à la vie" mais "le soleil apporte sa contribution à la vie". Je sais très bien que le soleil est nocif pour la santé à forte exposition.

----------


## Wobak

Une vidéo de Veritasium sur une variante du sujet :

----------


## ChemicalBoulet

Coucou !

Petit up pour savoir s'il est possible de mettre à jour les liens morts de l'article sur ce numéro et l'émission passé à l'époque sur France Inter. 

http://www.canardpc.com/news-52971-c...nce_inter.html

Les liens sont 404, probablement suite à la dernière version du site.

----------


## Yorkmouth

Bonjour,

j'ai une question qui me turlupine. Je suis en train de m'équiper en électroménager et la famille ainsi que le vendeur d'électroménager me rabâche que le micro onde c'est le cancer du sida des ondes si il n'est pas bien blindé. Il faut qu'on puisse mettre en téléphone dedans et pas capter ?!
Dans le CPC HW des ondes j'avais le souvenir d'une seule phrase qui disait "le micro onde c'est pas dangereux, heureusement les gens se sont calmés avec ça car on sait depuis 1985 que ça ne fait rien". Quelqu'un pourrait il m'expliquer en quoi c'est dangereux ou pas un micro onde pas blindé ? J'aimerais bien avoir les bon arguments la prochaine fois.
Merci d'avance

----------


## keulz

> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai une question qui me turlupine. Je suis en train de m'équiper en électroménager et la famille ainsi que le vendeur d'électroménager me rabâche que le micro onde c'est le cancer du sida des ondes si il n'est pas bien blindé. Il faut qu'on puisse mettre en téléphone dedans et pas capter ?!
> Dans le CPC HW des ondes j'avais le souvenir d'une seule phrase qui disait "le micro onde c'est pas dangereux, heureusement les gens se sont calmés avec ça car on sait depuis 1985 que ça ne fait rien". Quelqu'un pourrait il m'expliquer en quoi c'est dangereux ou pas un micro onde pas blindé ? J'aimerais bien avoir les bon arguments la prochaine fois.
> Merci d'avance


Les ondes EM ont en gros, potentiellement deux effets. Le premier, évident est de chauffer. C'est de l'énergie qui est absorbée par nos atomes, donc la température augmente.
Le second est celui que tu suggères, la capactité non plus d'agiter les atomes, mais de les "ioniser", c'est-à-dire d'arracher des électrons aux atomes. C'est typiquement l'effet de la radioactivité. Pour réussir à ioniser, il faut cependant un minimum d'énergie, l'énergie nécessaire pour arracher un électron à son atome et cette énergie doit être délivrée par un unique photon, par exemple, s'il faut X joules pour arracher un électron, tu peux envoyer autant de photons d'énergie individuelle X/2, ça n'arrachera rien, ça ne fera que chauffer (dans un cas comme un objet normal "éclairé" par une émission de photons).

L'énergie d'un photon dépend uniquement de sa fréquence. (énergie = fréquence x constante de planck)

Un four micro-onde émet du 2,45 GHz.



Sur ce graph, la fréquence est faible à droite, élevée à gauche, donc en partant de la lumière visible au milieu, si tu vas à droite tu diminue l'énergie par photon, si tu vas à gauche, tu l'augmentes.
Maintenant, comme tu dois le savoir, la lumière visible n'est pas mortelle... Les photons ne commencent à avoir suffisamment d'énergie pour ioniser qu'à partir des UV (donc UV, rayons X, rayons gamma). Comme tu peux le voir, les 2,45 GHz du four sont bien loins de ces niveaux d'énergie, on est de l'ordre du million de fois trop faible. Les risques encourus, donc, sont juste d'ordre thermique. Or pour développer des cancers et autre joyeusetés, faut du ionisant. 

Donc le blindage n'est pas là pour éviter les cancers.

En ce qui concerne le coup des télephones, il y a une chose qu'il faut déjà comprendre, le blindage est surtout adapté à la longueur d'onde à arrêter (par exemple les longueurs d'onde visibles ne le sont pas, elles, vu qu'on voit à travers...). De plus, les fréquences utilisées varient de 700 MHz à 2,6 GHz, donc le blindage n'est pas censé arrêter un champ aussi large.
De plus, à chaque essai on se situe à des distances différentes des antennes, donc la puissance du signal radio en provenance de l'antenne, n'est jamais la même.
Donc perso, c'est un test qui ne vaut rien...

À la limite, pour connaitre l'efficacité du blindage de la porte, mieux vaut le faire tourner à fond avec de l'eau et un thermomètre placé en face de la porte, mais d'une, je doute qu'on puisse mesurer quelque chose de significatif, de deux, même si ça chauffe, ben c'est juste chiant en été....

----------


## Jeckhyl

http://lepharmachien.com/ondes/

----------


## Yorkmouth

J'ai tout compris ! Merci beaucoup pour l'explication et le petit schéma c'est exactement ce qu'il me fallait pour leur rabaisser le caquet.
Même si j'ai toujours droit en retour au traditionnel : "Ouais mais quand même je vais te dire avec toutes les ondes qu'on se prends si on peut éviter d'en ajouter c'est mieux"  ::|: 

Le pharmachien ma tuer!

----------


## ced86

> "Ouais mais quand même je vais te dire avec toutes les ondes qu'on se prends si on peut éviter d'en ajouter c'est mieux"


Un peu facile, ça marche avec tout vu que notre environnent (air, eau, alimentation, onde.....) s'est vu largement modifié depuis la révolution industrielle / 30 glorieuses /   ........

----------


## Teto

Une petite précision par rapport à ce qui a été dit. Le Micro-ondes ne fait pas chauffer par ce qu'il apporte de l'énergie à la matière, mais parce qu'il la fait vibrer. Et c'est le frottement des molécules les unes contre les autres qui fait chauffer. C'est pour cela que les assiettes conçues pour ne chauffent pas, et que dans le cas contraire elle peuvent pêter. Ce n'est pas parce qu'elles chauffent, mais parce que leur structure est incapable de tenir la vibration.

C'est pour cela qu'un MO doit être quand même correctement blindé pour éviter que les ondes "entrent" en vous car là vous ne vous vous contentez pas d'avoir chaud, il y a toute l'eau contenue dans votre corps qui vibre, et cela devient vite une bonne bouillabaisse...

----------


## Mastaba

chaleur=vibration.

La différence entre un micro-ondes et un four normal, c'est que quand le four normal chauffe (et fait donc vibrer) tout ce qu'on met dedans, le micro-onde est conçu de par sa fréquence pour ne chauffer que l'eau (contenue dans les aliments), ce qui optimise le rendement en évitant de dépenser de l'énergie pour chauffer inutilement ce qui ne contient pas d'eau.

----------


## Jeckhyl



----------


## Dandu

> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai une question qui me turlupine. Je suis en train de m'équiper en électroménager et la famille ainsi que le vendeur d'électroménager me rabâche que le micro onde c'est le cancer du sida des ondes si il n'est pas bien blindé. Il faut qu'on puisse mettre en téléphone dedans et pas capter ?!
> Dans le CPC HW des ondes j'avais le souvenir d'une seule phrase qui disait "le micro onde c'est pas dangereux, heureusement les gens se sont calmés avec ça car on sait depuis 1985 que ça ne fait rien". Quelqu'un pourrait il m'expliquer en quoi c'est dangereux ou pas un micro onde pas blindé ? J'aimerais bien avoir les bon arguments la prochaine fois.
> Merci d'avance


Le coup de téléphoner dedans, c'est idiot, et certains laissent téléphoner parce qu'on a (vraiment) beaucoup de fréquences actuellement.

Un micro-onde peut laisser passer de la 2G (900 MHz) sans que ça implique que le 2,4 GHz (~) du four soit pas bloqué. Et comme actuellement, un téléphone peut passer en 2G, en 3G et même en 4G pour l'audio, ça veut absolument rien dire.

----------


## Anonyme2016

> chaleur=vibration.
> 
> La différence entre un micro-ondes et un four normal, c'est que quand le four normal chauffe (et fait donc vibrer) tout ce qu'on met dedans, le micro-onde est conçu de par sa fréquence pour ne chauffer que l'eau (contenue dans les aliments), ce qui optimise le rendement en évitant de dépenser de l'énergie pour chauffer inutilement ce qui ne contient pas d'eau.


Voilà, en physique la chaleur, c'est le mouvement des particules. Et à 0°K, tout est rigoureusement inerte et immobile  ::): .

----------


## Krabator

En ce qui concerne les liens entre Lobbyistes et CPC, je me dois de faire éclater la vérité.

Il y a eu dernièrement (le 28 mars 2016, pour le lundi de Pâques... entre 16:30 et 18:30 pour pas rater "Question pour un champion") une réunion secrète entre différent lobbyistes et CPC dans un endroit secret à Paris.
Cette réunion secrète avait pour objectif secret de rendre légal un énorme transfert de fond destiné à dédommager CPC vis à vis de leur positionnement pro-ondes.

La conclusion de cette réunion a été de créer un Kickstarter afin de pouvoir faire payer les "backers" (autre nom destiné à identifier les fans du maïs transgénique) de façon légale sur un projet qui avait déjà été développé en interne sans avoir besoin de financement extérieur.

Voila... vous savez tout.
Je suis stagiaire chez Monsanto et je risque ma vie en faisant cette déclaration bordel !

----------


## Jeckhyl

> La conclusion de cette réunion a été de créer un Kickstarter afin de pouvoir faire payer les "backers" (autre nom destiné à identifier les fans du maïs transgénique) de façon légale sur un projet qui avait déjà été développé en interne sans avoir besoin de financement extérieur.


Un fun fact peu connu : à la base on parlait de bakers, rapport au four évoqué deux posts plus haut. Le "c" surnuméraire a été une idée de la rédaction pour brouiller les pistes.

----------


## Teto

> chaleur=vibration.
> 
> La différence entre un micro-ondes et un four normal, c'est que quand le four normal chauffe (et fait donc vibrer) tout ce qu'on met dedans, le micro-onde est conçu de par sa fréquence pour ne chauffer que l'eau (contenue dans les aliments), ce qui optimise le rendement en évitant de dépenser de l'énergie pour chauffer inutilement ce qui ne contient pas d'eau.


Oui mais non. La source de chaleur fait vibrer indirectement les aliments en contact. La chaleur fait chauffer l'air/matériaux en contact, et ce sont ses constituants ultra-excités qui font vibrer les aliments. Le MO fait vibrer sans aucun intermédiaire. Et sa propagation par ondes le rend bien plus efficace que l'autre méthode qui fonctionne par radiation.

Ce que je voulais dire est que le MO est bien plus dangereux que le four traditionnel, et que le blindage n'est pas là pour rien.  ::):

----------


## Mastaba

Qu'entends-tu par "dangereux"?
Parce qu'un four traditionnel c'est vachement dangereux aussi hein, si tu fous la main nue sur un plat chauds ca fait vachement mal.
Le blindage est aussi là pour l'efficacité, sinon il y aurait plein de pertes.

Maintenant un four micro ondes sans blindage, quel danger est-ce que ca présenterait? A quel vitesse est-ce que ca ferait chauffer une personne qui se placerait devant?

----------


## keulz

> Une petite précision par rapport à ce qui a été dit. Le Micro-ondes ne fait pas chauffer par ce qu'il apporte de l'énergie à la matière, mais parce qu'il la fait vibrer. Et c'est le frottement des molécules les unes contre les autres qui fait chauffer. C'est pour cela que les assiettes conçues pour ne chauffent pas, et que dans le cas contraire elle peuvent pêter. Ce n'est pas parce qu'elles chauffent, mais parce que leur structure est incapable de tenir la vibration.
> 
> C'est pour cela qu'un MO doit être quand même correctement blindé pour éviter que les ondes "entrent" en vous car là vous ne vous vous contentez pas d'avoir chaud, il y a toute l'eau contenue dans votre corps qui vibre, et cela devient vite une bonne bouillabaisse...


...  ::sad:: 
Non, je ne sais pas d'où tu sors ces choses, mais ça n'est pas vrai du tout.

Le micro onde envoie des ondes, ces ondes sont absorbées par les électrons des atomes qui changent de niveau d'éxcitation, ce qu'on appelle "chauffer", à notre échelle.
Le principe est exactement le même qui quand tu chauffes un rôti sous le grill de ton four sauf que les fréquences des ondes EM sont très différentes (le four va envoyer beaucoup d'IR, fréquence plus élevée que les µ ondes, leur pénétration dans la matière est aussi inférieure donc chauffera surtout en surface).

Une assiette, dans un four, chauffe. Pas beaucoup, mais elle chauffe.

Et il n'y a pas du tout de "vibration" mécanique, il n'y a absolument aucun phénomène de frottement qui, lui, provoquerait un dégagement de chaleur. Ce sont des croyances urbaines, ça.

Il n'y a aucun risque de "bouillabaisse" ou quoi que ce soit, c'est pas de la magie qu'on ne comprends pas, hein, ce sont des ondes EM. De plus, la pénetration des µondes doit être de l'ordre de grandeur de 2cm et ne va jamais faire bouillir directement le sang dans ton coeur ou autre connerie.

Sérieusement, si tu t'intéresses au sujet, ce sont des documents scientifiques qu'il te faut chercher, sur les ondes EM en général, faut pas tirer de la science de sites internet de personnes qui ne comprennent pas la science mise en oeuvre et qui se contentent de transmettre un sentiment de peur pas pur obscurantisme.



> chaleur=vibration.
> 
> La différence entre un micro-ondes et un four normal, c'est que quand le four normal chauffe (et fait donc vibrer) tout ce qu'on met dedans, le micro-onde est conçu de par sa fréquence pour ne chauffer que l'eau (contenue dans les aliments), ce qui optimise le rendement en évitant de dépenser de l'énergie pour chauffer inutilement ce qui ne contient pas d'eau.


Non, le micro onde ne chauffes pas que l'eau, c'est juste que la molécule d'eau a un pic d'absorbtion à 2,4 GHz, mais les autres matériaux, même s'ils absorbent moins efficacement cette longueur d'onde, en absorbent quand même un peu.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ah ouais mais si tu commences à parler rationnellement aussi, ça devient n'importe quoi là.

----------


## Bah

Rejetez pas tout de suite les théories d'avant garde. Si on trouve comment chauffer un truc sans apport d'énergie moi je dis on peut au moins lancer un Kickstarter. Hommes de peu de foi.

----------


## Orhin

> Une petite précision par rapport à ce qui a été dit. Le Micro-ondes ne fait pas chauffer par ce qu'il apporte de l'énergie à la matière, mais parce qu'il la fait vibrer. Et c'est le frottement des molécules les unes contre les autres qui fait chauffer. C'est pour cela que les assiettes conçues pour ne chauffent pas, et que dans le cas contraire elle peuvent pêter. Ce n'est pas parce qu'elles chauffent, mais parce que leur structure est incapable de tenir la vibration.
> 
> C'est pour cela qu'un MO doit être quand même correctement blindé pour éviter que les ondes "entrent" en vous car là vous ne vous vous contentez pas d'avoir chaud, il y a toute l'eau contenue dans votre corps qui vibre, et cela devient vite une bonne bouillabaisse...


C'est beau, on dirait du new age.

----------


## Teto

> ... 
> Non, je ne sais pas d'où tu sors ces choses, mais ça n'est pas vrai du tout.
> 
> Le micro onde envoie des ondes, ces ondes sont absorbées par les électrons des atomes qui changent de niveau d'éxcitation, ce qu'on appelle "chauffer", à notre échelle.


Merci de confirmer exactement ce que j'ai dit.  ::): 



> Le principe est exactement le même qui quand tu chauffes un rôti sous le grill de ton four sauf que les fréquences des ondes EM sont très différentes (le four va envoyer beaucoup d'IR, fréquence plus élevée que les µ ondes, leur pénétration dans la matière est aussi inférieure donc chauffera surtout en surface).
> 
> Une assiette, dans un four, chauffe. Pas beaucoup, mais elle chauffe.
> 
> Et il n'y a pas du tout de "vibration" mécanique, il n'y a absolument aucun phénomène de frottement qui, lui, provoquerait un dégagement de chaleur. Ce sont des croyances urbaines, ça.


Le terme de vibration n'était peut-être pas approprié, tout comme celui de frottement, mais il me semble bien ne jamais avoir écrit "mécanique".




> Il n'y a aucun risque de "bouillabaisse" ou quoi que ce soit, c'est pas de la magie qu'on ne comprends pas, hein, ce sont des ondes EM. De plus, la pénetration des µondes doit être de l'ordre de grandeur de 2cm et ne va jamais faire bouillir directement le sang dans ton coeur ou autre connerie.


Oui, bien sûr. C'est pour ça qu'un œuf mis dans un MO explose au bout de quelques secondes alors qu'il faut quelques minutes à ce même œuf pour péter sa coque dans une eau bouillante.

Si mon parfait au caramel (miam) bout au bout de 20 secondes (cœur bouillant, croûte fraiche) crois-tu que mon cœur ne bouillerait pas vite si je me mettais dans un MO assez grand pour moi? Question sérieuse, au passage.

Et inutile d'attendre que je te sorte le coup du chat dans le MO qui a explosé, c'est effectivement une légende urbaine.  ::P: 

Enfin bref.  ::):

----------


## Orhin

> Merci de confirmer exactement ce que j'ai dit.


Il ne peut pas confirmer exactement ce que tu as dit, vu que dès la deuxième phrase tu sors un énorme connerie :



> Le  Micro-ondes *ne fait pas chauffer par ce qu'il apporte de l'énergie à  la matière*, mais parce qu'il la fait vibrer.


Si tu chauffes/fait vibrer/bouge/n'importe quel autre transformation de la matière, tu apportes *forcément* de l'énergie.




> Oui, bien sûr. C'est pour ça qu'un œuf mis dans un MO explose au bout de quelques secondes alors qu'il faut quelques minutes à ce même œuf pour péter sa coque dans une eau bouillante.


Je ne vois absolument pas en quoi le coup de l’œuf est un contre exemple : si la pénétration de micro-onde est de 2cm, t'as l'intégralité de ton œuf qui est chauffé.
Ah moins bien sur que tu croises souvent des œufs de plus de 4cm de diamètre  ::happy2:: .

Vu que tu aimes les expérience, essaie de cuire un pavé de boeuf au micro onde (voir pire, le décongeler).
Tu vas te rendre compte très vite que le cœur de la viande sera toujours saignant alors que seul les 1-2 centimètres extérieur de la viande seront cuits.

----------


## Teto

> Il ne peut pas confirmer exactement ce que tu as dit, vu que dès la deuxième phrase tu sors un énorme connerie :
> 
> Si tu chauffes/fait vibrer/bouge/n'importe quel autre transformation de la matière, tu apportes *forcément* de l'énergie.


La connerie, tu te la gardes, merci.  ::happy2:: 

Quant à la seconde phrase, je ne dis pas le contraire, et c'est en ça que je dis que je me suis mal exprimé. Par rapport au message sur lequel j'ai réagi (n'oublions pas), j'ai trouvé que dire "apporter de l'énergie, pouf, ça chauffe" était sinon incorrect, au moins trop vague. Il y a différentes façons d'apporter de l'énergie, et ces façons peuvent être dangereuses pour les personnes. Et je trouvais qu'il était important de préciser que le MO n'est pas qu'un vulgaire four à combustion.

Je l'ai mal dit, je le reconnais.  ::):

----------


## Eradan

> j'ai trouvé que dire "apporter de l'énergie, pouf, ça chauffe" était sinon incorrect, au moins trop vague.


Et en disant ça, tu dis de la merde. Comme le dit très justement keulz, à notre échelle, un apport d'énergie perceptible est appelé 'chauffer', et c'est la conséquence directe d'un apport d'énergie. Et puisque tu veux revenir au message d'origine:




> Oui mais non. La source de chaleur fait vibrer indirectement les aliments en contact. La chaleur fait chauffer l'air/matériaux en contact, et ce sont ses constituants ultra-excités qui font vibrer les aliments. Le MO fait vibrer sans aucun intermédiaire. Et sa propagation par ondes le rend bien plus efficace que l'autre méthode qui fonctionne par radiation.
> 
> Ce que je voulais dire est que le MO est bien plus dangereux que le four traditionnel, et que le blindage n'est pas là pour rien.


Voici ton propre message corrigé de façon à être scientifiquement exact plutôt qu'une bouillie incohérente de n'importe quoi:




> La source d'ondes émet un rayonnement qui apporte de l'énergie aux éléments proches. Le micro-ondes émet des ondes sur une fréquence différente de celle d'un four traditionnel, ce qui explique les différences de cuisson des aliments. Le blindage sert simplement à concentrer les ondes émises pour un fonctionnement optimal, tout comme le four traditionnel est thermiquement isolé pour conserver la chaleur à l'intérieur.

----------


## Teto

> Et en disant ça, tu dis de la merde.


Merci, salut.  ::):

----------


## weedkiller

> Non, le micro onde ne chauffes pas que l'eau, c'est juste que la molécule d'eau a un pic d'absorbtion à 2,4 GHz, mais les autres matériaux, même s'ils absorbent moins efficacement cette longueur d'onde, en absorbent quand même un peu.


Alors ça c'est faux, c'est juste de la légende urbaine. C'est juste que le 2,4GHz est un compromis de l'époque entre facilité de conception du magnétron et "profondeur de chauffe" dans les aliments. Plus bas (sous 1GHz), ça chauffe rien, plus haut ça chauffe juste la surface et c'est chiant à construire. Il n'y a pas de fréquence de résonance de la molécule d'eau ou trucs ésotériques new age. (De toute manière dès qu'il y a les mots fréquence et résonance dans un article sur des effets humains, c'est poubelle direct. Ca doit tellement résonner à la fréquence cérébrale du subconscient que les gens ne savent plus rester pragmatiques ni sceptiques).

----------


## Mastaba

> plus haut ça chauffe juste la surface et c'est chiant à construire.


Du coups on peut faire un micro-onde capable de faire de la bonne croûte croustillante avec un cœur moelleux?

----------


## keulz

> Alors ça c'est faux, c'est juste de la légende urbaine. C'est juste que le 2,4GHz est un compromis de l'époque entre facilité de conception du magnétron et "profondeur de chauffe" dans les aliments. Plus bas (sous 1GHz), ça chauffe rien, plus haut ça chauffe juste la surface et c'est chiant à construire. Il n'y a pas de fréquence de résonance de la molécule d'eau ou trucs ésotériques new age. (De toute manière dès qu'il y a les mots fréquence et résonance dans un article sur des effets humains, c'est poubelle direct. Ca doit tellement résonner à la fréquence cérébrale du subconscient que les gens ne savent plus rester pragmatiques ni sceptiques).


Ah, merci beaucoup pour la correction !  ::):

----------


## keulz

> Le terme de vibration n'était peut-être pas approprié, tout comme celui de frottement, mais il me semble bien ne jamais avoir écrit "mécanique".


Tu n'as pas écrit le mot "mécanique", mais tu as écrit sa définition :



> Et c'est le frottement des molécules les unes contre les autres qui fait chauffer.


Ce qui est complètement faux.

Je me demande du coup d'où est-ce que tu sors tout ça, certainement pas de tes cours de physique parce que je ne pense pas que tu en aies eu sur les rayonnements EM, tes connaissances ont l'air beaucoup trop erronées.

Ça chauffe de la même manière que le rôti chauffe dans un four sous les résistances (sachant que dans un four il y a en plus la conduction thermique de l'air chaud au contact de la nourriture), la seule différence étant la longueur d'onde (beaucoup plus faible avec les résistances du four) qui fait que la pénétration est beaucoup plus faible dans les aliments, donc ça ne chauffe qu'en surface. Bon, ça n'a pas que des désavantages, ça ait que la taille des aliments n'influe pas sur la chauffe, exemple :

Un essai avec des cubes de fromage :



Dans un four traditionnel, tous les cubes chauffent :



Jusqu'ici c'est assez intuitif.
Par contre, avec les µondes :



(Source : modernist cuisine)



> Oui, bien sûr. C'est pour ça qu'un œuf mis dans un MO explose au bout de quelques secondes alors qu'il faut quelques minutes à ce même œuf pour péter sa coque dans une eau bouillante.
> 
> Si mon parfait au caramel (miam) bout au bout de 20 secondes (cœur bouillant, croûte fraiche) crois-tu que mon cœur ne bouillerait pas vite si je me mettais dans un MO assez grand pour moi? Question sérieuse, au passage.


Alors déjà, ça arrive que des oeufs explosent dans l'eau. Ensuite il faut comparer ce qui peut l'être, le MO c'est à peu près 1 kW que tu envoies dans un oeufs, alors que la puissances que tu transmets avec un bain marie en est bien loin.

Pour ton coeur au caramel, si tu mets un corps humain dans un MO, ben tu ne chaufferas pas le centre du corps en premiers, les ondes seront absorbées par les deux premiers cm de tissus/muscle. Donc le coeur chauffera par conduction thermique, plutôt.
C'est pour ça qu'il faut couper les gros aliments que tu mets dans un MO.

Enfin bref, les µ ondes sont inoffensives en elle-mêmes (contrairement aux longueurs d'onde à partir des UV, X, gamma), le risque sanitaire pourrait venir de la puissance du rayonnement qui fait chauffer les tissus et peut donc brûler, donc tant qu'on n'a pas chaud en passant devant le four, ça devrait aller.

----------


## Glouby

> Coucou !
> 
> Petit up pour savoir s'il est possible de mettre à jour les liens morts de l'article sur ce numéro et l'émission passé à l'époque sur France Inter. 
> 
> http://www.canardpc.com/news-52971-c...nce_inter.html
> 
> Les liens sont 404, probablement suite à la dernière version du site.


Le dossier : Voir en dessous
La news sur l'émission de France Inter : Voir en dessous

On dit merci l'Internet Archive ! (mais effectivement dommage pour la rétrocompatibilité des url de l'ancien site :/)

----------


## Doc TB

Les "bons" liens : 

L'article original : http://old.canardpc.com/news-52971-c...nce_inter.html
Le PDF des ondes : https://www.cpchardware.com/download/hw13_ondes.pdf

----------


## Zouuu

Merci pour l'article en PDF  :;): 

*Petites questions :* 

- Mettre son portable en mode avion la nuit (quand il est sur la table de nuit ou pas loin) c'est du bullshit ? Un principe de précaution simple ? Une obligation ?

- Y-a-t-il des principes de précaution à avoir dans la vie de tous les jours ou pas ? (mise à part pour les enfants).

- En 5 ans, qu'est ce qui a changé concrètement par rapport à l'étude menée en 2013 ? 

--

J'ai vu cet article passer en mars : https://www.anses.fr/fr/content/hype...-et-adapter-la

qui s'est transformé partout dans la presse en : L'Anses reconnaît la souffrance des électrosensibles....

Ca reste un sujet sensible...

----------


## keulz

> Merci pour l'article en PDF 
> 
> *Petites questions :* 
> 
> - Mettre son portable en mode avion la nuit (quand il est sur la table de nuit ou pas loin) c'est du bullshit ? Un principe de précaution simple ? Une obligation ?
> 
> - Y-a-t-il des principes de précaution à avoir dans la vie de tous les jours ou pas ? (mise à part pour les enfants).
> 
> - En 5 ans, qu'est ce qui a changé concrètement par rapport à l'étude menée en 2013 ?


Rien a changé, il n'y a pas de risques de maladies dus à ces ondes là. Même pour les enfants.

Les dangers posés par les portables sont plutôt des problèmes d'attention ; ce n'est pas bon pour le développement des petits, ce n'est pas bon la nuit quand un mail te réveille, ce n'est pas bon pour la concentration parce que sa simple présence dans le champ visuel distrait, même sans notification.



> qui s'est transformé partout dans la presse en : L'Anses reconnaît la souffrance des électrosensibles....
> 
> Ca reste un sujet sensible...


Ben c'est effectivement le cas, il y a des gens qui souffrent. Pas de la présence d'ondes, c'est sûr, mal ils souffrent quand même, du coup c'est quelque chose qui doit être étudié pour aider ces gens. Mais la réponse ne doit pas être de changer quoi que ce soit aux antennes ou autre.

----------


## Dandu

> Merci pour l'article en PDF 
> 
> *Petites questions :* 
> 
> - Mettre son portable en mode avion la nuit (quand il est sur la table de nuit ou pas loin) c'est du bullshit ? Un principe de précaution simple ? Une obligation ?
> 
> - Y-a-t-il des principes de précaution à avoir dans la vie de tous les jours ou pas ? (mise à part pour les enfants).
> 
> - En 5 ans, qu'est ce qui a changé concrètement par rapport à l'étude menée en 2013 ? 
> ...


Rien n'a changé.

Pour le point 1, aucune obligation ni rien. le mode avion, comme son nom l'indique, sert à la base à aller en avion vu que les compagnies interdisaient ça (sans véritables raisons, d'ailleurs, mais soit). En pratique, c'est intéressant la nuit pour deux choses : ça consomme moins (donc on peut éviter de le charger) et ça évite d'être dérangé sans raisons. Par contre, c'est pas intéressant pour au moins un truc : pas mal de modèles font les sauvegardes/update/etc. quand ils sont en charge et connecté en Wi-Fi (donc a priori la nuit chez toi).

Le reste, ben faut éviter de téléphoner en permanence, parce que l'effet thermique peut exister (mais en partie aussi parce que le CPU chauffe)

----------


## Nono

> Ben c'est effectivement le cas, il y a des gens qui souffrent. Pas de la présence d'ondes, c'est sûr, mal ils souffrent quand même, du coup c'est quelque chose qui doit être étudié pour aider ces gens. Mais la réponse ne doit pas être de changer quoi que ce soit aux antennes ou autre.


Chuck Mcgill en est une bonne illustration. Un peu extrême certes, mais ça aide à concevoir qu'une personne réelle puisse développer un malaise lié à la surabondance d'objets électroniques.

----------


## keulz

> ça aide à concevoir qu'une personne réelle puisse développer un malaise lié à la surabondance d'objets électroniques.


Je ne suis pas sûr de ce que tu essaies de dire...

----------


## znokiss

Mais... euh.. Chuck Mc Gill, c'est pas une personne réelle, non ?

----------


## keulz

> Mais... euh.. Chuck Mc Gill, c'est pas une personne réelle, non ?


Je crois qu'il le sait, mais là n'est même pas la question.
J'ai l'impression qu'il suggère que chez ce genre de personne les symptômes sont causés par les objets électroniques.

----------


## Nono

Non, je veux dire que voir un personnage de fiction victime de ce genre de phobie peut aider à la reconnaissance du trouble par le grand public.

Bon après, ils ont mis en scène un cas extrême. Mais ça donne quand même une idée des problèmes que ça peut poser au quotidien.

----------


## znokiss

Les ondes émises par les portables peuvent avoir des effets néfastes sur les fonctions du cerveau, selon une équipe suisse.

----------


## Anonyme32145

"C'est ce qu'indique une étude du Swiss TPH portant sur 700 jeunes en Suisse."
Genre on va écoute ce que raconte TPH...

----------


## Nilsou

Plop, je n'ai pas vu trop de réaction, mais avez vous vu passer le truc qui défraie la chronique en ce moment sur les affirmations de cancer du cœur chez le rat lors de nombreuses expérience. Il y avais déjà eu une première publi de cette équipe US en 2016 (ici : https://www.biorxiv.org/content/bior...55699.full.pdf) qui semble avoir été confirmé il y a quelques mois par une étude de l'institut Ramazzini en Italie (sur plus de 2000 rat) (https://ehtrust.org/wp-content/uploa...ation-2018.pdf) et ce sur des niveau inférieur au seuil actuel, en conf ça parlais que de cette étude récemment. 

J'ai pas creusé plus que ça, comme d'habitude dés qu'on recherche un brin sur le sujet ça s’entremêle de croyance et de politique. Difficile de démêler le vrai du faux, néanmoins l’étude semble sérieuse. 

Autre question, j'ai du mal avec l'affirmation initiale du topic qui est "les rayonnements non-ionisiant ne sont pas dangereux pour l'adn". N'est-ce pas complètement et évidemment faux ? Je peut évidemment détruire ou altérer de l'ADN par la chaleur. Je veut dire, c'est la base de n'importe quel cours de médecine ou de pharmacie ... 
Un exemple au pif : http://www.cours-pharmacie.com/biolo...n-de-ladn.html : 



> I) Lésions ou dommages de l’ADN
> 
> Les lésions sont soit endogènes sans agents exogènes, soit provoquées par des agents pathogènes (ou mutagènes) qui peuvent être physiques ou chimiques. Les agents mutagènes sont des agents capables de produire des lésions de l’ADN par effet direct ou indirect.
> 
> *Les agents mutagènes physiques correspondent aux rayonnements X ou γ, aux rayonnements UV et à la chaleur.*


A partir de là n'importe quel système aboutissant à une élévation localisé de la chaleur peut provoquer des soucis. Ce qui est le cas de façon aléatoire pour tout rayonnement non-ionisant. 

N'importe quel papier sur le sujet qui en fait l'état de l'art admet ce risque, un très classique dans le domaine : 
http://www.who.int/peh-emf/meetings/...keynote3ng.pdf




> Despite having insufficient energy
> to ionise atoms, single photons of ultraviolet radiation can damage tissue through disruption
> of bonds within DNA molecules and give a long-term risk of cancer. This must be borne in
> mind when determining allowable exposures


Je veut dire, après on peut discuter de la dose etc... ou du risque par rapport au risque induit par la lumière naturelle, mais tout résumer comme au début du topic par "les rayonnement non ionisant sont safe" me parait très réducteur du consensus actuel ou de n'importe quel cours de médecine... 

J'ai l'impression que ça en a pas mal discuté vis à vis des micro-ondes sur la page du topic précédente mais je ré-enfonce le clous parce qu'en parlant avec les collègues j'ai l'impression que le consensus en conf c'est plutôt "on ne sait pas, on doute, on continue à fouiller" que "c'est évidemment faux" et c'est de plus en plus "on doute" que "faux" (surtout au vu des derniers papelar). Et mon impression est que localement de plus en plus de scientifique sont intimement convaincu (quand on discute avec eux) qu'il y a nécessité à réviser les normes et à financer des études de bien plus grandes ampleurs. 
Alors que quand je parcours les topics CPC il y a une sorte de certitude sur le sujet qui me semble en déphasage avec la communauté scientifique sur le terrain  ::unsure::  

Mais je peut me tromper  ::): 
(edit : bon la page précédente remonte vite à 2016 en fait, c'est sur que ...) 

Au passage un résumé succinct du bureau international du travail sur le sujet, c'est très succinct, mais ça balaie l'état de l'art de façon approprié je trouve, notamment en relation avec les risques métiers : 
http://www.ilocis.org/fr/documents/ilo049.htm

----------


## keulz

Je ne savais pas que les UV non-ionisants pouvaient créer des liaisons (autrement que par le simple effet de brûlure, évidemment). Du coup, à partir de quelle fréquence les photons perdent cette nocivité ?

Pour ce qui est du topic, autant c'est pertinent pour la culture générale et pour éviter de dire des bêtises (comme j'ai dû le faire ici même, du coup), autant il est question de radiations de télécommunications, donc on se situe très loin des énergies des UV et donc des effets dont tu parles. Donc je ne vois pas trop ce que ça change. 

Après, de manière générale, je suis d'accord qu'il faudrait quand même plus d'études, oui.

----------


## Jaycie

Tu pourras avoir de la chaleur si tu rentres en résonance sur les molécules d'ADN et/ou sur l'eau intracellulaire. En tant que telle je sais pas si les ondes sont à la bonne fréquence et avec la bonne puissance pour.

Quand tu te brûle, tu tue la cellule, tu ne la fais pas muter.(oui parce que à la base pour cancer et compagnie, c'est des cellule immortelle et au développement anarchique donc il faut arriver à endommager assez des liaisons pour que le système de réparation ne marche pas (et que donc tu dupliques des mauvaises informations)

----------


## keulz

> Tu pourras avoir de la chaleur si tu rentres en résonance sur les molécules d'ADN et/ou sur l'eau intracellulaire. En tant que telle je sais pas si les ondes sont à la bonne fréquence et avec la bonne puissance pour.
> 
> Quand tu te brûle, tu tue la cellule, tu ne la fais pas muter.(oui parce que à la base pour cancer et compagnie, c'est des cellule immortelle et au développement anarchique donc il faut arriver à endommager assez des liaisons pour que le système de réparation ne marche pas (et que donc tu dupliques des mauvaises informations)


Tu réponds à qui ?

----------


## Wobak

Pour l'étude en question : 



> Methods: Male and female Sprague-Dawley rats were exposed from prenatal life until natural death to a 1.8 GHz
> GSM far field of 0, 5, 25, 50 V/m with a whole-body exposure for 19 h/day.


J'ai du mal à croire que ça soit représentatif d'une vie humaine ça non ?

----------


## keulz

> Pour l'étude en question : 
> 
> J'ai du mal à croire que ça soit représentatif d'une vie humaine ça non ?


En termes de valeur de champ ?

----------


## Wobak

Et de durée d'exposition et de proximité non ?

----------


## keulz

> Et de durée d'exposition et de proximité non ?


La proximité, c'est le champ, pour la durée je suis d'accord, les humains sont soumis à des champs de télécoms 24h/24, pas 19h/24.  ::ninja::

----------


## Nilsou

> Je ne savais pas que les UV non-ionisants pouvaient créer des liaisons (autrement que par le simple effet de brûlure, évidemment). Du coup, à partir de quelle fréquence les photons perdent cette nocivité ?
> 
> Pour ce qui est du topic, autant c'est pertinent pour la culture générale et pour éviter de dire des bêtises (comme j'ai dû le faire ici même, du coup), autant il est question de radiations de télécommunications, donc on se situe très loin des énergies des UV et donc des effets dont tu parles. Donc je ne vois pas trop ce que ça change. 
> 
> Après, de manière générale, je suis d'accord qu'il faudrait quand même plus d'études, oui.


Je réponds très en retard, mais en gros quelqu'un t'a bien répondu : l'exemple simple -> Les micro-ondes sont de l'autre coté du spectre visible, donc très trèèèèèèèèèèèèèèès en dessous de l’énergie des UV, et même en dessous de la lumière visible donc. Et pourtant comme ils rentrent en résonance avec les liaisons moléculaire de H20 ils peuvent l'échauffer. Tu peut évidemment détruire des chaines ADN avec des micro-ondes si tu le souhaite. 
Le soucis c'est que la façon dont les micro-ondes rentrent en résonance avec la liaison moléculaire OH est absolument reproductible sur d'autres liaison. C'est d'ailleurs le principe de l'IRM (fréquence bien en dessous des UV également) : entrer en résonance avec le noyau (et non plus avec des liaisons moléculaire).

Le truc problématique dans tout ceci, c'est qu'a priori, il existe de nombreuses autres fréquences de résonance associée à tel ou tel molécules, dans telles ou telles configurations, etc etc... il est assez difficile d'affirmer que les ondes utilisées en radio-téléphonie n'en comportent pas.

En fait la réponse à ta question est dans ta question : 



> Je ne savais pas que les UV non-ionisants pouvaient créer des liaisons (*autrement que par le simple effet de brûlure*, évidemment)


Ce sont des effets de brulures donc, puisqu'on parle d'élévation de T° . Mais un effet de brulure est potentiellement un risque d’altération de l'ADN. Une brulure simple sur la peau est d'ailleurs un facteur de risque courant de cancer de la peau. 

Le soucis c'est que ces effets sont difficilement quantifiable sur les ondes classiques des télécommunications vu que des brulures de cellules localisé peuvent apparaitre pour n'importe quel onde convergeant en un point avec suffisamment d’énergie, même si c'est court. Un bon gros paquet d'onde désynchronisé aboutit donc à des pics et des creux énergétiques qui n'ont rien à voir avec l’énergie moyenne. Ils existent pendant un temps très court et sont statistiquement aléatoire, mais c'est vers ça que les scientifiques ont des doutes actuellement. Car temps court potentiellement suffisant à endommager des cellules. Et cela en oubliant les problématiques de résonances que j'ai listé plus haut. 
Donc il y a de bien nombreux moyens d’endommager l'ADN avec des ondes bien en dessous du spectre visible  ::P:  

Voila en gros ce que j'ai retenu des blabla auxquels j'ai assisté. 

Maintenant ces effet existent, mais pour les quantifier ils ne peuvent qu'observer car il difficile de savoir si il est bénin ou non, que ce soit pour l'estimation des impacts de convergence localisés courte ou pour les hypothétique fréquence de résonance, ce sont des choses difficilement quantifiable par la théorie quant à l'importance que ça peut avoir sur un humain durant 30 ans relativement à d'autres choses qui induisent des modifications ADN de toutes manières (rayonnement spatial par exemple, Radioactivité naturelle). A priori il semble y avoir une possibilité pour que l'effet soit malgré tout moins bénin que prévu. En tout cas d'un point de vue populations.




> Quand tu te brûle, tu tue la cellule, tu ne la fais pas muter


Ceci n'est pas du tout vrai. Les cicatrices de brulure, inflammations, brulures étendues, sont des risques classiques, constamment surveillés par les médecins, de cancer de la peau. 

Exemple : 
http://www.santetropicale.com/Resume/54707.pdf

Notons qu'ils admettent qu'ils s'agit d'une complications connus, mais dont les mécanismes sont peu connus. Néanmoins il est facile d'imaginer que l’excès de chaleur en bordure ou profondeur d'une brulure aboutit à des dégâts partiels sur des cellules, suffisamment pour détruire une partie de leur ADN et induire une mutation, mais insuffisamment pour les tuer. Enfin ça peut être une piste de mécanisme, faudrait voir l'état de l'art du sujet.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour l'étude en question : 
> 
> J'ai du mal à croire que ça soit représentatif d'une vie humaine ça non ?


Ce sont pourtant des valeurs en dessous de celles des champs autorisés : 
https://ondes-info.ineris.fr/content...tes_exposition




> Pour les radiofréquences, les applications les plus courantes sont celles de la téléphonie mobile. Il faut ici différencier les stations de base et le téléphone mobile :
> Pour une station de base de téléphonie mobile, l’ensemble du corps est exposé. Le paramètre de mesure est le niveau du champ électrique. Les valeurs limites à ne pas dépasser sont :
> 
>     pour une antenne GSM 900 : 41 V/m
>     pour une antenne GSM 1800 : 58 V/m
>     pour une antenne UMTS : 61 V/m
>     pour le wifi et les fours micro ondes : 61 V/m
>     pour la radio FM : 28 V/m


La fréquence est pile celle utilisé. Et comme l'a noté Keulz, le champs est appliqué moins longtemps que sur un être humain "des villes".

J'imagine qu'il faudrait interroger des cadors du domaine pour un dossier "sérieux" discutant des résultats du papier. Malheureusement ce n'est pas mon domaine de spécialité, mais à première vue, c'est plutôt propre, et des chercheurs qui en savaient bien plus long que moi sur le sujet le considère comme un papier majeur récent...

----------


## keulz

> Je réponds très en retard, mais en gros quelqu'un t'a bien répondu : l'exemple simple -> Les micro-ondes sont de l'autre coté du spectre visible, donc très trèèèèèèèèèèèèèèès en dessous de l’énergie des UV, et même en dessous de la lumière visible donc. Et pourtant comme ils rentrent en résonance avec les liaisons moléculaire de H20 ils peuvent l'échauffer. Tu peut évidemment détruire des chaines ADN avec des micro-ondes si tu le souhaite. 
> Le soucis c'est que la façon dont les micro-ondes rentrent en résonance avec la liaison moléculaire OH est absolument reproductible sur d'autres liaison. C'est d'ailleurs le principe de l'IRM (fréquence bien en dessous des UV également) : entrer en résonance avec le noyau (et non plus avec des liaisons moléculaire).
> 
> Le truc problématique dans tout ceci, c'est qu'a priori, il existe de nombreuses autres fréquences de résonance associée à tel ou tel molécules, dans telles ou telles configurations, etc etc... il est assez difficile d'affirmer que les ondes utilisées en radio-téléphonie n'en comportent pas.


Alors tu cites wikipedia en parlant de "résonance", mais :




> Il ne s'agit donc pas d'un quelconque phénomène de résonance.


Mais en gros, pour résumer tout ce que tu dis, tu parles de risques liés à des échauffements des tissus en citant les personnes qui se sont fait bruler (au moins au 2e degré.
Sauf que là est le problème, personne ne parle de brulure, alors ok, on peut imaginer que ce sont des cas extrêmes et que si l'échauffement est un peu moins important (premier degré) à l'échelle d'une population on verrai une incidence, sauf qu'avec les portables on est très loin de brûlures au premier degré. Je ne sais même pas si on chauffe de plus d'un degré ou deux.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ca aurait pu être la gloire, si seulement les rédacteurs de France Info étaient capables de faire un lien correctement.

https://www.francetvinfo.fr/economie...y_3149551.html

----------


## znokiss

Je tombe bien sur l'article, moi. On a effectivement la photo en pleine page à l'ouverture, mais tu scrolle et bim, v'là l'article.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Je tombe bien sur l'article, moi. On a effectivement la photo en pleine page à l'ouverture, mais tu scrolle et bim, v'là l'article.


Ah oui en fait le blaireau dans l'histoire c'est moi  ::ninja:: .

Sans compter que s'ils ont mis en lien l'intégralité du dossier de Doc TB, c'est certainement avec l'aval de la rédac qui n'a donc pas besoin de moi pour être au courant  ::P: .

----------


## Mastaba

Je vous recommande la lecture du dossier sur la 5G dans le dernier numéro de Biocontact (n°300) disponible gratuitement en version papier dans les magasins bio ou en PDF à 1€ (un prix modique pour éviter de mourir bombardé de radiation en sortant de son bunker anti-ondes).

----------

